# Can't think of a fancy name but anyway here's my journal



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A few peeps have been encouraging me to do one on here for a few years, I've been a member since 2010  lol so it's about time I done one, gonna keep it pretty simple and just tell you guys what my training routines been etc and abit of diet

This is me at my best last year weighing around 18.5st, hoping for better then this in the next few months, hopefully put on another stone and stay lean.










Been eating what I wanted since the start of November after dieting for the majority of last year so I'm back to looking like a fat big piece of ****. That stopped yesterday clean strict consistent eating from now! I also COMMAND myself to do more cardio this year, think I done about 2/3 months of it last year. Not good enough! So in the next week I'll be purchasing an exercise bike, I think I'll find cardio a lot easier to do at home then in the gym after throwing weights around for over an hour.

Right back to the journal

I'll start with yesterday's events

02/01/15

Started the day off with one of my shakes for breakfast










Oats

Egg whites

Banana

Water

All blended up for about a minute or two

Second meal was 2 cod fillets and broccoli

Third meal, ground beef and egg whites

Off to the gym for shoulders

Dumbbell shoulder press

2 warm up sets

4 normal sets

50lb - 12 reps

60lb - 12 reps

70lb - 10 reps

80lb - 8 reps

Rear delt flys on the pec dec

Can't remember the weights on the machine but they each weigh 12lb and I started off on 7 worked my way to 9 doing 10 reps then dropped it back to 6 and done 15 reps

Shoulder press on the machine

Again no weight markings but I done 4 sets 10-12 reps on each

Shrugs

80kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

160kg - 8 reps

Side lateral machine

4 sets 10-12 reps

Seated face pulls

4 sets - 15 reps

Rear delt dumbbell flys

23lb - 10 reps

23lb - 10 reps

26lb - 10 reps

26lb - 10 reps

Side lats with dumbbells

23lb - 10 reps

23lb - 10 reps

26lb - 10 reps

26lb - 10 reps

Post workout meal

Chicken breast and broccoli

A shake of oats egg whites and water

Dropping a few carbs for about 2 weeks after all the **** I've been eating, then gonna carb cycle for a few weeks


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Luck,

Carrying some quality mass mate, how tall are you?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

good luck ryda, definitely a beast in the making.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

are you running any gear?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good Luck,
> 
> Carrying some quality mass mate, how tall are you?


6"3 pal


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> are you running any gear?


Hopefully start of feb


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck with your goals for 2015 buddy. :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

03/01/15

Started the day off with one of my fantastic oats eggs and banana shakes lol

Went gym done back

Got a little niggling lower back injury at the moment caused by doing hack squats about 2-3 weeks ago, so some back exercises like barbell and t bar rows, and squats are getting left out for about a month while it hopefully heals.

Started off 3 sets of pull ups, I see these as more of a warm up then actual exercise, 2 sets of 8 and one of 6, abit disappointed by that, I can usually get about 8-10 out no problem

Lat pull down wide grip

4 sets 10-12 reps

Lat pull down with the narrow v-bar

4 sets 10-12 reps

Cable rows

Done them a lot lighter then usual due to my injury, hitting them with perfect form and more reps

4 sets 12-15 reps

Machine rows wide grip

4 sets 10-12 reps

Hammer strength pull down

40kg - 15 reps

80kg -12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

160kg - 10 reps

Cable pull overs wide grip

4 sets 12 reps each

Post workout meal










Chicken breast 1 whole egg and some broccoli

Washed down with a banana and almond milk shake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You unit!!

In


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

In to show some support, brotha man. Good to see you got the journal up. Right on, mayn.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good mate and good luck. Post an average day of eating with the macros? Doesn't look like you're eating a whole load of calories, wish I could grow on less food lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IN for this


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

elliot438 said:


> Looking good mate and good luck. Post an average day of eating with the macros? Doesn't look like you're eating a whole load of calories, wish I could grow on less food lol


Nah tbh I don't think I eat that much but I don't have a problem growing lol, like I said little carbs at the min for a few weeks and then I'm gonna increase the carbs


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal 3

Treated myself to some chicken wings from the butchers so had them with some broccoli

Meal 4

Tuna and broccoli










Meal 5

Cod and broccoli


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

04/01/15

Meal 1 - eggs and turkey bacon with a oats and banana shake

Gym for legs

As mentioned yesterday I have a little back injury at the mo so squats and a few other things are getting left out for a few weeks

Leg extensions,

got abit of inspiration from the thread about doing any other exercise apart from squats to build legs.

Done 12 sets, 3 sets on each weight doing 10-12 reps

Then single leg extensions 12 sets again 3 on each weight, 10 reps

Leg press

136kg - 12 reps

181kg - 12 reps

226kg - 10reps

272kg - 10 reps

312kg - 10 reps

Form wasn't 100% ****[email protected]&£

Seated hamstring curl

96lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 10 reps

144lbs - 10reps

168lbs - 10 reps

Calf raises

50kg - 12reps

50kg - 12reps

55kg - 10reps

55kg - 11reps

55kg - 10reps

Wanted to throw some lunges in but didn't as gym was shutting, shuts at 1 on Sundays and I got there about 10 past 12! Argh #blackpeopletime

Disappointed with the workout, i didn't struggle to walk down the stairs after gym so I know I didn't get a good workout, really missing squats :-/

Meal 2 post workout:

Chicken breast and broccoli with some egg whites and a banana

Meal 3:

Steak mince and green beans

Meal 4:

Finished off last nights chicken wings

Meal 5:

Oats

Back in work tomorrow morning 7-7 then straight to gym to smash arms! Usually get a surprisingly good workout when training straight after a 12hr shift, probably because of what I eat through the day at work


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I used to have a better gym session when i'd finished work. When i was decorating that was a warm up in itself. Stretching and what not.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> I used to have a better gym session when i'd finished work. When i was decorating that was a warm up in itself. Stretching and what not.


Am sat down most days not using much energy lol trying to stay awake is a task it self


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Am sat down most days not using much energy lol trying to stay awake is a task it self


Haha. Same here, mid afternoon at work I could get my head down!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Haha. Same here, mid afternoon at work I could get my head down!


Usually not that bad in the day, nights are hardest


----------



## ddomanil (Sep 1, 2014)

great work and good luck.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

05/01/15

Meal one - oats

Meal two - eggs and turkey bacon

Meal three - chicken and broccoli

Meal four - cod fillets and broccoli

Work finished took almost an hour to get to gym coz of traffic! Anyway I done arms! It's the only day I do 2 muscles

Triceps:

Dips

15 reps

12 reps

Added the belt and 15kg plate

12 reps

10 reps

Tricep push downs with bar

4 sets each doing 12,15,15,15 reps

Over head Tricep extensions

4 sets 15,15,15,15 reps

Over head cable pull overs

4 sets 12,12,12,12

Tricep push downs with rope

Done about 6 sets hitting between 12-15 reps

Biceps

Preach curl on machine:

84lbs - 12 reps

96lbs - 12 reps

108lbs - 12 reps

120lbs - 10 reps

Bicep curls with ez bar, I always start off heavy with these and work my way down to a lighter weight

45kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12

25kg - 14 reps

25kg - 15 reps

Cable hammer curls

6 sets 15,15,12,12,10,10

Bicep cable curls

4 sets each doing 10-12 reps

I always end up doing a few extra sets on arm day because I love that pump my arms get ah!

Meal five post workout:

Chicken and broccoli

Meal six:

Oats


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Snap on the arm pump bruv. I been doing this finisher for tri's lately.

Basiclly just rope pulldown for 10mins. 8-12reps per set and just 20 seconds rest in between.

PUMP PUMP PUMP!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Snap on the arm pump bruv. I been doing this finisher for tri's lately.
> 
> Basiclly just rope pulldown for 10mins. 8-12reps per set and just 20 seconds rest in between.
> 
> PUMP PUMP PUMP!!!


Yeh been on that for a while but maybe not for 10 mins lol but yeh just bare sets, lol

This was my tricep almost 2 years back, will take a recent pic soon


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

ryda said:


> Meal 3
> 
> Treated myself to some chicken wings from the butchers so had them with some broccoli
> 
> ...


 @ryda hope you don't mind mate...

We thought we'd leave the confines of our advertisers section and come for a wander and came across the post! Awesome thread :thumb:

Tiny suggestion... with bland tasting vegetables like broccoli try roasting them with a tiny bit of cinnamon. They taste AMAZING and also great studies around cinnamon and improved insulin sensitivity :thumb:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh been on that for a while but maybe not for 10 mins lol but yeh just bare sets, lol
> 
> This was my tricep almost 2 years back, will take a recent pic soon


That's some heavy artillery you got there mayne! :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TheProteinWorks said:


> @ryda hope you don't mind mate...
> 
> We thought we'd leave the confines of our advertisers section and come for a wander and came across the post! Awesome thread :thumb:
> 
> Tiny suggestion... with bland tasting vegetables like broccoli try roasting them with a tiny bit of cinnamon. They taste AMAZING and also great studies around cinnamon and improved insulin sensitivity :thumb:


Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try


I just saw your photo in that rich piana thread. Brings back memories. If your going to the bodypower expo this year PM me.

The girls in that place were hot and had big phat battys


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> I just saw your photo in that rich piana thread. Brings back memories. If your going to the bodypower expo this year PM me.
> 
> The girls in that place were hot and had big phat battys


Lol I know I went with my mrs last year and she was pointing them all out and taking pics of their behinds for motivation reasons she claims haha


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol I know I went with my mrs last year and she was pointing them all out and taking pics of their behinds for motivation reasons she claims haha


How do you cook the cod fillets?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Gotista said:


> How do you cook the cod fillets?


30 mins oven


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

06/01/15

No gym today, day off aswel as tomorrow, I work 4 on 4 off shifts at work and I used to only go gym during my 4 days off aswel as 1 day in work, I stopped this now because I just thought "wait! Am having almost a week off gym and still paying monthly membership and losing out on gains and pb's!!" So anyway that all stopped last week, I do my usual 5 days now and have 2 off then start again regardless if I'm in work or not! No excuses!!

Anyway meal wise

Exactly the same as yesterday but I took a little bit of oats to work because I got abit hungry yesterday probably due to my lack of carbs,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I just saw 18,5 stone..oh and a glimpse of the picture..so I'm squeeeezing in too however il have no contribution whatsoever ...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I just saw 18,5 stone..oh and a glimpse of the picture..so I'm squeeeezing in too however il have no contribution whatsoever ...


Lol that's cool

Spy's are welcome


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I just saw 18,5 stone..oh and a glimpse of the picture..so I'm squeeeezing in too however il have no contribution whatsoever ...


You come to chill with da brothas?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> You come to chill with da brothas?


Did u think I'd be afraid to? Pffffft


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Did u think I'd be afraid to? Pffffft



View attachment 163932


I'm guessin that's you in that photo. Next time i'm hustlin on the block, doing a drug run or picking up some laundered money i'll give you a shout (  JK)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate. Food pics look great


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 163932
> 
> 
> I'm guessin that's you in that photo. Next time i'm hustlin on the block, doing a drug run or picking up some laundered money i'll give you a shout (  JK)


Lol..I actually think that's sexy funny enough :wub: but I'm guessing if u bumped into someone like that u would be running scared lat man so shush. And stop chatting to me I'm meant to be here to spy...not chat!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> In mate. Food pics look great


Lol plain and simple, the mrs is making me dinner tonight, I'll upload a pic when it's done along with my other meals of the day and my plan for tomorrow


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

07/01/15

As explained yesterday no gym today so here's a run down of what I've ate

Meal one:

Oats and a banana

Meal two:

Eggs and turkey bacon

Meal three:

Tuna with an oat and banana shake

Meal four:

In the words of the legend Ronnie Coleman "good ole chicken" with broccoli

Meal five:

Cod fillets and broccoli

Meal six:

Me n the mrs had abit of a fall out last night so she made it up to me by making dinner tonight










Chicken wrap with avocado and egg whites with a splash of peri peri (got the idea from Larissa Reiss resturant the protein house on there Instagram page Instagram)

Back in the gym tomorrow after work, will probably train legs as I doubt I'll have the energy for anything else, also gonna add some rice to a meal tomorrow, I said low carbs not no carbs so I've really been slacking with the carbs this week. Also added an extra meal in today at work, the tuna and the shake to stop me from going near the vending machines when I get abit peckish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> 07/01/15
> 
> As explained yesterday no gym today so here's a run down of what I've ate
> 
> ...


Can't find the damn recipe for those wraps?! Gimme gimme gimme 

Looks well nice!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

In for this dude....

The best of luck...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Can't find the damn recipe for those wraps?! Gimme gimme gimme
> 
> Looks well nice!


Haha the original recipe was with steak, she's made me them a few times too but the chicken goes best with it I think, there easy to make

Wholemeal tortilla wraps

Meat of your choice

1 avocado

Eggs

A little sauce

Slice, cook and wrap


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Haha the original recipe was with steak, she's made me them a few times too but the chicken goes best with it I think, there easy to make
> 
> Wholemeal tortilla wraps
> 
> ...


How are the eggs done mate? Just scrambled and thrown in? Questions questions questions lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> How are the eggs done mate? Just scrambled and thrown in? Questions questions questions lol


Yeh but poached or fried would go fine


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ryda said:


> A few peeps have been encouraging me to do one on here for a few years, I've been a member since 2010  lol so it's about time I done one, gonna keep it pretty simple and just tell you guys what my training routines been etc and abit of diet
> 
> This is me at my best last year weighing around 18.5st, hoping for better then this in the next few months, hopefully put on another stone and stay lean.
> 
> ...


In for this big man 

Looking forward to seeing the end result keep up the good work


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Can't find the damn recipe for those wraps?! Gimme gimme gimme
> 
> Looks well nice!












Hope you appreciate me scrolling through about 700 images haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Hope you appreciate me scrolling through about 700 images haha


25 weeks old! That's some serious scrolling back mate lol

I shall post my pics when they're done! 

Cheers


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 25 weeks old! That's some serious scrolling back mate lol
> 
> I shall post my pics when they're done!
> 
> Cheers


Anything for my followers


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

08/01/15

Back to training today after 2 days off

Meal one:

Good old oats and a banana

Meal two:

Eggs and turkey bacon with oats and banana (blended)

Meal Three:

Tuna

Meal four:

Steak mince and avocado

Meal five:

Chicken, rice and broccoli

Gym time, trained legs, almost felt like two back2back sessions as I only trained them on Sunday, was all good though it was a much better workout.

Leg extensions

5 sets all doing 10-15 reps

Leg press really concentrated on form,

135kg - 15 reps

180kg - 12 reps

226kg - 13 reps

271kg - 10 reps

Standing calf raises

4 sets squeezed and held on each rep, done 15 reps on each set which I was very pleased with because of my form

Hamstring curls seated

108lbs - 12 reps

132lbs - 12 reps

156lbs - 11 reps

180lbs - 10 reps

Single leg extensions

4 sets 2 sets on each weight

First 2 sets 12/13 reps

Last 2 sets 10 reps each

Horizontal hamstring curls

4 sets each, 15/12/12/10 reps

Seated calf raises

30kg - 15reps

30kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Happy with that session today!! Much better then Sundays leg sess

Meal six: post workout

Steak and eggs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

ryda said:


> 08/01/15
> 
> Back to training today after 2 days off
> 
> ...


Dam I want a steak now.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

09/01/15

Didn't get much sleep last night, went to bed about 11, was probably asleep around 11:45 then had to wake up for work at 4:30.

I made a short notice decision to do some overtime yesterday, I got home realised I didn't have much food to take to work apart from oats, so I had to make a very early trip to asda this morning for a few bits for work

Meal one

Oats and banana

Meal two

Eggs turkey bacon, oats and banana blended

Meal three

Tinned mackerel and rice

Meal four

The kind cleaner at work brought me in some of his wife's finest jerk chicken! Wow went down well!!

Gym for some arms

Worked a 10hr shift took me an hour to get to the butchers, so I just decide to go gym aswel seeing as there on the same road, rather then drive home and come back later, so I just wanted a nice quick workout

Triceps

Dips

Had to use the dip machine because the dip frame was being used, I prefer proper dips with my own body weight then the machine but anyway 4 sets each plate on the machine weighs 10lbs

80lbs - 15 reps

100lbs - 15 reps

120lbs - 15 reps

140lbs - 12

Seated cable skull crushers

4 sets 15/15/15/12 reps

Triceps pushdown with bar

4 sets 20/15/15/15 reps

Tricep push down with rope

4 sets 12/12/12/10 reps

Over head tricep extensions

5 sets 20/15/15/12/13

Biceps

Bicep curls on machine narrow grip all plates on the machine are 12lbs

96 - 15 reps

108 - 15 reps

120 - 12 reps

132 - reps

Cable hammer curls

4 sets I love these, saw Anth Bailes doing them on his instrgam page, I prefer them to normal hammer curls. 12/12/12/12 reps

Bicep curls with dumbbells

25lb - 15reps

25lb - 12 reps

30lb - 15 reps

30lb - 15 reps

Cable bicep curls wide gripe with zig zag bar

4 sets 15/15/12/12

Meal five post workout

Tuna with peppers & onions

Wanted to keep it abit light got some pork chops from the butchers for tonight which will be meal six seeing as it's international cheat meal day 

Also gonna try and post a monthly progress pic

Started ordering my **** for when I decide to stick needles in myself today aswel also purchased a exercise bike so I have no excuse for lack of cardio.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Patroling the block is cardio enough for me. I used to jog on the road. Might start again.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

In mate....food looks mint.

Still mainly at o malleys??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Patroling the block is cardio enough for me. I used to jog on the road. Might start again.


Lol since I stopped Sunday league football aged 21 I've done little cardio and that was 7 years back, tried jogging round the local field last year lol didn't go down well, I think I was close to a heart attack that day, my fitness levels are shocking haha but then again I seem to do well on a treadmill


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> In mate....food looks mint.
> 
> Still mainly at o malleys??


Welcome!! @Shawrie is my partner in crime, usually get a session or two in every few weeks with him.

Yeh still at good old Walters, a few new faces in there now who all look the part which Walters happy about because it's giving the gym it's identity back a little now that there's actual bodybuilders in there and not people just doing it for fun. I still pop into hard labour now and then too, I think this is the first week in about 3 months that I've not been to hard labour lol come and say hi sometime


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol since I stopped Sunday league football aged 21 I've done little cardio and that was 7 years back, tried jogging round the local field last year lol didn't go down well, I think I was close to a heart attack that day, my fitness levels are shocking haha but then again *I seem to do well on a treadmill*


That last part about the treadmill is true for me too. Me and my brother were discussing it the other day.

The treadmill and other cardio machines feel easier. As soon as i started jogging around the park and on the road i could feel a major difference.

My heart rate was up quicker and i was sweating loads more.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> That last part about the treadmill is true for me too. Me and my brother were discussing it the other day.
> 
> The treadmill and other cardio machines feel easier. As soon as i started jogging around the park and on the road i could feel a major difference.
> 
> My heart rate was up quicker and i was sweating loads more.


Haha I dunno what it is, even on the treadmill when I start feeling ****ed I can still carry on going, where as on road I've got to stop and get my breath back plus I also tend to sweat more


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Welcome!! @Shawrie is my partner in crime, usually get a session or two in every few weeks with him.
> 
> Yeh still at good old Walters, a few new faces in there now who all look the part which Walters happy about because it's giving the gym it's identity back a little now that there's actual bodybuilders in there and not people just doing it for fun. I still pop into hard labour now and then too, I think this is the first week in about 3 months that I've not been to hard labour lol come and say hi sometime


Ye av to get one of them o malley back sessions in once ure bak sorted. Best back session ive ad in there.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Ye av to get one of them o malley back sessions in once ure bak sorted. Best back session ive ad in there.


Yeh still been gettin good back sessions even tho I've been leaving a few things out, what's happend to your journal anyway?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

All went a bit mental last year family wise,trainin was too inconsistent n not enuff rest n recovery but all gud now!!!!!

Power up !!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

10/01/15

Meal one

Eggs, turkey bacon with oats and egg whites blended with nurishment

Meal two

Mackerel and Cous cous

Gym for shoulders

Bit of a blast from the past as I trained at my old gym Cosmos back in Manchester, old skool gym with little fancy equipment mostly just your standard cable pully equipment lat pull downs etc and dumbbells and barbells

Dumbbell shoulder press

Two warm up sets with 40s, 30 reps each

50lb - 12

60lb - 12

70lb - 12

80lb - 12

Smashed them to pieces was abit too easy, either the were not the correct weight or the dumbbells at my regular gym are much heavier then they state they are lol

Face pulls sat down

5 sets 15/15/15/12/12 reps

Rear dumbbell lateral raises (standing)

20lb - 15 (felt way to light)

28lb - 15

36lb - 13

45lb - 13

Seated side lateral raise (seated)

Saw a video of Shannon Courtney (some bodybuilder woman with the biggest quads ever) doing them abit different to target the rear delts, so I gave them a try and boi they felt good!!!

24lb - 15

24lb - 12

28lb - 15

28lb - 15

Barbell shoulder press on smith machine

30kg - 15

40kg - 13

50kg - 12

60kg - 8

I've lifted much heavier on these in the past I think my best lift was 80kg for 8 reps but I neglected them for a few months so just getting back into it still

Shrugs

120kg - 12

140kg - 12

160kg - 8

Dropped it down a little to concentrate more on form

80kg - 15

80kg - 15

Abit disappointed with shrugs today, I was shrugging five 20 plates aside during my last cycle @Shawrie witnessed this on many occasions

Pec dec rear delt flys

60kg - 15

75kg - 15

90kg - 12

105kg - 10

Meal three (post workout)

Chicken and broccoli with a protein shake

Meal four

The rest of last nights pork chops with some potatoes

Meal five

Oats and egg whites with a spoon of peanut butter

I usually tend to eat a meal less when I'm off work because I have a much shorter day, but I had a pretty good workout still, I love pork but won't be having that for a good while now lol :-/ over to the next day!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes confirmed 5 x 20 a side was achieved, not to be outdone i thought ill av a go at that n on about the 4th rep.......ping. had a niggling pain for weeks at the top of mi bak. Peptides sorted it within a week tho.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Yes confirmed 5 x 20 a side was achieved, not to be outdone i thought ill av a go at that n on about the 4th rep.......ping. had a niggling pain for weeks at the top of mi bak. Peptides sorted it within a week tho.


Yup I outlifted an ex power lift  haha same thing happend to me, got to about 160 then on the 5th rep ping! Got a pain around my neck/trap area, I've had it 3 times before in the past, twice from doing should press and once from adjusting the shower head. It's not as bad as last time (so far) cocodamol sorted it out last time, might go down that route again


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

11/01/15

Meal one

A chicken omelette wrap with wholemeal tortilla, and oats and egg whites blended

Gym for chest

Flat dumbbell press

2 warm up sets with 60lb dumbbells 20 reps each

I only do 3 main sets with these now

90lb - 10

100lb - 8 (got the burn abit to soon and had no choice but to put it down)

110lb - 12 (got a decent recovery in after the set of 100s, they felt too easy, I'd do the 120's but no1 is ever there to pass me the weights lol)

Pec dec

Can't remember what weights I done them on now lol (need to take a pen and note book) I done 4 sets 12/12/10/10

Incline bench press on the smith machine

40kg - 12

60kg - 10

80kg - 10

100kg - 8

Incline dumbbell flys

25lb - 12

30lb - 12

35lb - 12

40lb - 10

First set was to easy should of started on 30

Fly machine










Nice bit of old school equipment, by this time gym was due to shut in about 10mins so I had to rush through them not really recovering so my reps were pretty pathetic

20/8/10/8

Abit disappointed with today's sesh, I should of left home earlier but was too caught up in my controversial topic this morning, so I had to leave out decline bench and the little mess about on the other chest machines which I do when I have all the essential stuff out the way

Meal two

Chicken and broccoli

Meal three

Cous Cous and mackerel

Meal four

Ground steak mince and kidney beans

Meal five

Oats and a spoon of peanut butter


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

12/01/15

No gym today gonna to tomorrow, so here's a run down of my meals today

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Omelette (2 whole eggs 3 whites)

Meal three

Ground steak mince and brown rice

Meal four

Oats

Meal five

Chicken and brown rice

Bit of a high carb day to day, back in work tomorrow night, sorta look forward to work these days as it's the only time I can fit a good few calories in. Like I said the other day how when in work my days are longer so I can fit more meals in then on my days off, lol if I was off work all the time I'd look like a twix!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

13/01/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym for back

Pull ups

Set 1 - 8 reps

Set 2 - 8 reps

Set 3 - 8 reps

Iso-Lat pull down

50kg - 12

70kg - 10

100kg - 10

130kg - 8

Pull overs on machine

60kg - 12

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

120kg - 10

Cable rows

Set 1 - 12 reps

Set 2 - 12 reps

Set 3 - 12 reps

Set 4 - 10 reps

V-bar lat pull down

Set 1 - 12 reps

Set 2 - 10 reps

Set 3 - 10 reps

Set 4 - 10 reps

Lying chest assisted T-bar rows

30kg - 15

40kg - 13

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

Machine rows

Set 1 - 15

Set 2 - 12

Set 3 - 12

Set 4 - 12

Meal two

Chicken with green olives

Meal three

Turkey, scrambled eggs and broccoli

At work now so I'll list my meals in advance

Meal four

Cod fillets and brown rice

Meal five

Chicken and broccoli

Meal six

Tuna with oats


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Snap on the back day today. One of my favorites. I can see that we both blasted our lats :wink:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Snap on the back day today. One of my favorites. I can see that we both blasted our lats :wink:


Yup, still a few weeks away from goin innnn on back day coz of my injury but today was nice still

Took last year, probably the best my back has ever looked, it looks nothin like this now tho :-/


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yup, still a few weeks away from goin innnn on back day coz of my injury but today was nice still
> 
> Took last year, probably the best my back has ever looked, it looks nothin like this now tho :-/


You know what they say bruv...

A man with a wide back gets the girls in the sack


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> You know what they say bruv...
> 
> A man with a wide back gets the girls in the sack


Haha I thought it was once you go black you go end up in a wheel chair


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Haha I thought it was once you go black you go end up in a wheel chair


pmsl both are true


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

14/01/15

No gym today, working a 12hr nightshift right now, here's what I've ate or will be eating

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken and broccoli

Meal three

Turkey baby mushrooms

Meal four

Cod fillets and whole meal Cous Cous

Meal five

Chicken and brocooli

Meal six

Tuna


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

15/04/15

No gym again today, back in tomorrow

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Steak mince and kidney beans with egg whites

Meal three

Turkey and rice

Meal four

Cod fillets and brown rice

Meal five

Chicken and broccoli

Meal six

Tuna

Last night shift of the week tonight  looking forward to going back to my normal eating times

Also hopefully should start my cycle on Sunday, was gonna wait till February but I'm impatient


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

16/01/15

Abit of a frustrating day diet wise, I done my last night shift of the week yesterday, so didn't get in bed till past 7am, I woke up past midday which obviously makes my day very short so there's noway I was managing to fit 5-6 meals in today :/

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Mackerel

Meal three (pre-workout)

Oats

Gym for chest

Warmup dumbbell chest press

50lb - 15

50lb - 15

Dumbbells chest press

90lb - 10

100lb - 10

110lb - 10

Pec dec

12 reps

10 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Incline bench on smith

50kg - 12

70kg - 10

90kg - 10

110kg - 8

Decline bench

50kg - 15

70kg - 12

90kg - 10

110kg - 8

Incline dumbbell flys

25lb - 15

35lb - 13

45lb - 10

55lb - 8

Fly machine

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Meal four

Seeing as it's international cheat meal day, the mrs made a chilli with steak mince

Meal five

Not had it yet but gonna try and consume some egg whites cooked or blended

Think am gonna buy some whey tomorrow, never really been a big fan of shakes but a few extra cals won't do me no harm, which is needed especially on my days off as mentioned earlier I struggle to get all my meals in


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

17/01/15

In work till 2am today so I've had to spread my meals out by a few hours then usual,

Meal one

Eggs and oats

Gym for shoulders

Shoulder press dumbbells

(Warm up)

50lb - 12

50lb - 12

60lb - 10

70lb - 10

80lb - 8

90lb - 8

Side lateral raises (for rear delts)

30lb - 12

30lb - 10

40lb - 12

40lb - 10

Shoulder press on smith

40kg - 10

60kg - 9

70kg - 8

75kg - 4 :-(

Rear delt flys on pec dec

18 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Face pulls

12 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Rear delt dumbbell flys

10kg - 15

12.5kg - 12

15kg - 10

17.5kg - 10

Side lateral raise machine

10 reps

10 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Shrugs

120kg - 12

140kg - 10

170kg - 10

20kg - 6 (lost ma grip easily could of got 8!)

Lacked abit of strength today, but 10 weeks of dbol test and npp starting from tomorrow should put things back to normal 

Meal two

Chicken & broccoli with egg whites

Meal three

4 egg omelette with steak mince

Meal four

Tuna and broccoli

Meal five

Mackerel and cous cous


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday's events

18/01/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym for back

Pull ups

8 reps

8 reps*

8 reps*

Iso-lat pull down

60kg - 12

80kg - 12

100kg - 10

140kg - 10

160kg - 10

Lat pull down narrow with v-bar

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps*

12 reps

Seated cable rows

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps yay  (ask @Shawrie how hard these are at my gym lol)

Seated rows on machine*

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Stiff arm pull downs

10 reps

8 reps

10 reps

10 reps

(A very new exercise to me, still getting the hang of them)

Abs - 3 sets 20 reps

Felt like superman for some reason yesterday, started my cycle aswel 500mg tri-test 500, 60mg dbol and 100mg of npp but I doubt it was that what gave me my super powers lol

Meal two

Chicken and broccoli

Meal three

Mackerel and boiled eggs with a slice of wholemeal toast

Meal four

Mums Sunday dinner - chicken, rice and peas (kidney beans) sprouts and broccoli

Meal five

Tuna


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Junkie cúnt lol

Dbol would have added some pump, love the stuff.

You do work some crappy shift patterns don't you, bet it's annoying trying to cram the cals in and train sometimes.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Junkie cúnt lol
> 
> Dbol would have added some pump, love the stuff.
> 
> You do work some crappy shift patterns don't you, bet it's annoying trying to cram the cals in and train sometimes.


Haha only had 20mg before gym doubt it would of kicked in that fast lol yeh 7-7 rotational 4 on 4 off one week days one week nights, trying to get a shift change tho, it's hard to train after work but I'm up for about 18hrs when I'm in work so plenty of time to eat. On days I have a meal before work, then 3-4 at work and then one when I get home, and on nights I have 2-3 (depends what time I wake up) before work and then 3 at work

But on my days off lol usually about 4-5 meals :/


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

The best seated cable row machine ive used at o malleys.

I wanted to take it home


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> The best seated cable row machine ive used at o malleys.
> 
> I wanted to take it home


Lol the cable snapped the other month so I had to use the woman's one for abit but he's sorted our machine now, tbh were the only people who seem to use it lol everyone else uses the lighter one in what you to be the women's section


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

19/01/15

Meal one

Same old oats (20mg of dbol)

Meal two

Steak mince, rice and eggs (20mg of dbol) 

Meal three

Cod fillets and broccoli

Meal four

Oats

Gym - leg day

Leg extentions

Warm up

20 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps*

10 reps

Leg press

135kg - 13

180kg - 14

225kg - 10

270kg - 10

310 kg - 9

Yeahhhhh











Seated hamstring curl*

80lb - 12

100lb - 13

120lb - 12

140lb - 10*

Single legged extentions*

36lb - 10 (both legs)

36lb - 10 (both legs)

48lb - 8 (both legs)

36lb - 10 (both legs)

24lb - 10 (both legs)

Standing hamstring curls

12 reps

10 reps

12 reps

12 reps*

Standing calf raises










15 reps

15 reps

13 reps*

12 reps

Meal five

Chicken breast and rice (20mg of dbol)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

In


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

ryda said:


> Meal 3
> 
> Treated myself to some chicken wings from the butchers so had them with some broccoli
> 
> ...


I have to put rice or pasta with it or im not full haha then i get tempted to eat crap food, probs me just being greedy though. Looking boss though ryda


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol the cable snapped the other month so I had to use the woman's one for abit but he's sorted our machine now, tbh were the only people who seem to use it lol everyone else uses the lighter one in what you to be the women's section


Love seated rows, wen ive used more modern versions of these machines in more comercial gyms the position just doesnt feel right but this one feels really good. Old skool equipment.

Probably older than me that piece of kit, well maybe not that old but its a classic.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Love seated rows, wen ive used more modern versions of these machines in more comercial gyms the position just doesnt feel right but this one feels really good. Old skool equipment.
> 
> Probably older than me that piece of kit, well maybe not that old but its a classic.


Yeh it could be from how low the seat is, it's practically on the flooring lol, there's one in cosmos like that but the weights are to light

But yeh old skool equipment all day! The lay down hamstring curl in there is probably the heaviest I've ever used and it's about 45 years old lol He's gettin another 2 pieces of kit, an incline bench coz that one in there IS older then you surely haha and some leg machine I think


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

20/01/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Wholemeal cous cous and mackerel

Meal three

Turkey burgers with wholemeal baps and abit of oats

Gym - arms

Dips

19st - 20 

19st - 15

19st+15kg - 12

19st+15kg - 12

Tricep push down with bent bar

24 reps (way to light!! Not even gonna count that set lol)

22 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Over head tricep extentions with straight bar

20 reps (again to light! Puts pin halfway down the rack for next set)

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Skull crush on cable machine

19 reps

20 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Tricep pull downs with rope

(Nice slow and steady reps)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Tricep pull overs with ez bar

45kg - 8

35kg - 10

25kg - 12

25kg - 12

Preacher curls on machine (narrow grip)

72lb - 15

84lb - 15

96lb - 12

108lb - 12

Preacher curls on machine (wide grip, lighter weight more reps)

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps (a few pauses but still light weight baby!!)

16 reps

Hammer curls with rope on machine

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

(Dropped back down to a lighter weight)

15 reps

12 reps

Bicep curls with cables

(Start of on light weight working your way down to heavy)

40 reps

30 reps

20 reps

10 reps

Meal four

Chicken and broccoli

Meal five

Boiled egg whites


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That gym looks proper good! Where is it ?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That gym looks proper good! Where is it ?


Lol get ready for the history lesson now

O'malleys gym in Warrington

The owner Walter is a former mr nabba mr universe, he was very well known in the late 60s up to early 90s he was best friends with davey boy smith aka British bulldog, and also very good friends with former mr Olympia competitor frank Richards who still pays visits to the gym. The gyms been there over 30 years, a lot of the original equipment is still in there, I've seen pics of the gym from the 70s and 80s and not much has changed. Many legends have trained there such as rich gaspari, Dorian Yates, robbie robinson, lee Haney, Eddie kawak, British bulldog and frank Richards to name a few.
























The gyms not everybody's cup of tea it's extremely oldskool but I love train in there it's really hardcore


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol get ready for the history lesson now
> 
> O'malleys gym in Warrington
> 
> ...


Mate that's awesome! Places like that are far and little in between around here without travelling.

We have one really oldskool place, similar to that but the opening hours are wánk!

So it's just fits in better to go to a commercial place lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Mate that's awesome! Places like that are far and little in between around here without travelling.
> 
> We have one really oldskool place, similar to that but the opening hours are wánk!
> 
> So it's just fits in better to go to a commercial place lol


Yeh Warrington's a big bodybuilding town, and it's mostly down to this guy why it is, there's a good few hardcore oldskool style gyms around here. Yeh the opening hours are not the best, 10-9 mon to thurs, 10-8 on Friday and 10-1 at weekend, him and his wife run it in the day who are both gettin on and his daughter finishes work and then comes to run it in the evening, so the opening hours are understandable, if I need to train earlier I just go to hard labour, that's open for most of the day lol 6-10!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

21/01/15

Back to work today and had a day off gym

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Turkey burger on a wholemeal bap

Meal three

Eggs and turkey bacon

Meal four

Chicken and broccoli

Meal five

Cod fillets and broccoli

Meal six

Chicken and broccoli

Still bloody hungry argh

Back in gym tomorrow, chest will be interesting half an hour after finishing a 12hr shift, having Friday off gym to hopefully watch united annihilate Cambridge, off gym Saturday too because by the time I finish work there gonna be all shut


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh it could be from how low the seat is, it's practically on the flooring lol, there's one in cosmos like that but the weights are to light
> 
> But yeh old skool equipment all day! The lay down hamstring curl in there is probably the heaviest I've ever used and it's about 45 years old lol He's gettin another 2 pieces of kit, an incline bench coz that one in there IS older then you surely haha and some leg machine I think


Maybe not that old pal.lol

Or maybe like me it aint gettin older its gettin better. Yeah!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Maybe not that old pal.lol
> 
> Or maybe like me it aint gettin older its gettin better. Yeah!!!


Lol am sure it's made from wood! Mental didn't exist when it was made or when you were born


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

22/01/15

Ok what a long ****ing day!! I finally get to sit down for 5 minutes and type up this before going to bed for a few hours sleep.

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Turkey burger with wholemeal bread

Meal three

Eggs and turkey bacon

Meal four

Tuna with onions and peppers

Meal five

Chicken and broccoli

Gym - chest

Dumbbell press

(Warm up)

40lb - 20

40lb - 20

90lb - 12

105lb - 10

110lb - 10

Pec dec

96lb - 12

132lb - 12

168lb - 10

204lb - 10

Incline bench

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 10

80kg - 10

(Usually struggle around 60+ but nah not tonight tbh could of gone heavier)

Chest press machine decline grip

40kg - 15

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

Flat benched fly machine

6 sets (2sets on each weight)

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Incline pec dec machine

12 reps

10 reps

6 reps (argh)

Drops to lighter weight

12

Overall a decent sesh!! Thought I'd up the stakes abit tonight, my attitude was there's nothing in this gym that I can't ****ing lift!!

Meal six

Turkey and wholemeal cous cous

A lot of turkey was ate on this day! Lol why not? Cheap, lean and full of protein!! Brap brap!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ok what a long ****ing day!! I finally get to sit down for 5 minutes and type up this before going to bed for a few hours sleep.
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Snap on the chest day lol. It was the same with the back day. Had an epic session myself. My strengths increasing fo show homie. Brap!!! :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Snap on the chest day lol. It was the same with the back day. Had an epic session myself. My strengths increasing fo show homie. Brap!!! :lol:


Lol like you said some of the best sessions are after work. I dunno what it is coz had that been on my day off it probably wouldn't of been all that


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

23/01/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Eggs and turkey bacon with a little tin of weight watchers baked beans seeing as it's Friday lol

Meal three

Chicken and broccoli

Meal four

Tuna with peppers and onions

Meal five

Turkey and broccoli

Happy with today's diet


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

24/01/15

Last day in work today I'm obviously pleased about that, not planing on any overtime either so that's a full 4 days off for the first time since the start of December,

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Eggs and turkey bacon

Meal three

Chicken and broccoli

Meal four

Tuna and salad

Meal five

A joint of beef ribs with some low fat coslaw

Also snacked on 3 protein bars today #gainz lol

You might of seen abit of a pattern going on here, i eat pretty much the same most days, that is because of my budget pretty much, I get my chicken breast and thighs from the butcher and then the rest from the super market, I can't afford to eat chicken breast 4-5 times a day lol so I look for alternatives hence all the tinned and frozen supermarket fish and turkey etc

Oats

Chicken breast

Chicken boneless thighs

Turkey rashers

Turkey burgers

Turkey breast

Steak mince 9% fat

Tuna

Cod

Eggs

Mackerel

Cous cous

Rice

Broccoli

At the moment I'm eating at least 5-6 things off this list every day, anything else I should add/take out? Have your say


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Last day in work today I'm obviously pleased about that, not planing on any overtime either so that's a full 4 days off for the first time since the start of December,
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Low fat Greek Yoghurts nice. I have it every morning for meal 1.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Low fat Greek Yoghurts nice. I have it every morning for meal 1.


Done that for most of last year with some walnuts lol thought id change things abit by eating more eggs, bare in mind I only ate them when I was on day shifts at work for first break,

Any like cottage cheese? Not had that for a while, might have to add that back to my shopping list


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Done that for most of last year with some walnuts lol thought id change things abit by eating more eggs, bare in mind I only ate them when I was on day shifts at work for first break,
> 
> Any like cottage cheese? Not had that for a while, might have to add that back to my shopping list


I've never tried cottage cheese, can't bring myself too lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've never tried cottage cheese, can't bring myself too lol.


Lol it does look vile! But tastes almost like Philadelphia, I was introduced to it at a young age when my mum would put it on my buttys for primary school.

A guy from my old gym is vegetarian and natural, and his main source well only source of protein is cottage cheese lol no eggs no meat no fish just cottage cheese lol his sweat confirms this because he ****ing reeks of it when he's about half an hour into his session,


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Last day in work today I'm obviously pleased about that, not planing on any overtime either so that's a full 4 days off for the first time since the start of December,
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Quark


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Quark


Lol argh I'm undecided about this, it just has a really bitter taste to it which is not how something creamy should taste and also wtf am I spose to eat it with?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ive been havin 250g of haddock mid day only 2 quid a pack from lidl, not rich like mackerel allthough i do love that aswell, im tryin as many different kinds of oily fish as i can at the mo.

I mash 2 oat cakes in a bowl n put a tub of lidl cottage cheese over it, nice taste n crunchy an cheap, i think lidl shud sponsor me.lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol argh I'm undecided about this, it just has a really bitter taste to it which is not how something creamy should taste and also wtf am I spose to eat it with?


Make it the last thing of the day and dependant on cals (if you're counting) use honey.

Or a cal free sweet source.

Obviously you can add a scoop of whey too, that's what I usually do.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Ive been havin 250g of haddock mid day only 2 quid a pack from lidl, not rich like mackerel allthough i do love that aswell, im tryin as many different kinds of oily fish as i can at the mo.
> 
> I mash 2 oat cakes in a bowl n put a tub of lidl cottage cheese over it, nice taste n crunchy an cheap, i think lidl shud sponsor me.lol


I heard lidl cottage cheese is the nicest out there lol might have to nip in there tomorrow, tesco were doing good deals on frozen fish last month, 2 bags for 6 quid, oat cakes are also abit horrible lol but I can eat them, I might give that a try


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Make it the last thing of the day and dependant on cals (if you're counting) use honey.
> 
> Or a cal free sweet source.
> 
> Obviously you can add a scoop of whey too, that's what I usually do.


Yeh it's casein protein ain't it?! So makes sense having it before bed, honey, peanut butter, jam etc don't last 2 seconds in this house, my mrs is pretty much a health freak unlike me I just like having muscles lol but she's one of them that bangs on about calories and diet etc but when it comes to honey and peanut butter she can't resist, I've resorted to hiding them now when I buy them lol but again al give that a try


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh it's casein protein ain't it?! So makes sense having it before bed, honey, peanut butter, jam etc don't last 2 seconds in this house, my mrs is pretty much a health freak unlike me I just like having muscles lol but she's one of them that bangs on about calories and diet etc but when it comes to honey and peanut butter she can't resist, I've resorted to hiding them now when I buy them lol but again al give that a try


Yes mate, perfect for bed time.

Loads of recipes online @Keeks has a fair few.

Lol bless her, all women have a constant sweet tooth though


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, perfect for bed time.
> 
> Loads of recipes online @Keeks has a fair few.
> 
> Lol bless her, all women have a constant sweet tooth though


Lol I've read she has abit of an obsession with the stuff


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Spose I could always go on muscle food and get the dried up insects @Kristina eats lol wtf










Loool why???? Who would try these? @R0BLET @Shawrie


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Spose I could always go on muscle food and get the dried up insects @Kristina eats lol wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why indeed mate! Fúck that. Can't imagine they go down easy or fill you up lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Why indeed mate! Fúck that. Can't imagine they go down easy or fill you up lol


Haha some sick voice in my head is telling me to try them! Hope they have a few samples at body power because I'm not paying £12 for a box of reptile food apparently fit for human consumption lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Haha some sick voice in my head is telling me to try them! Hope they have a few samples at body power because I'm not paying £12 for a box of reptile food apparently fit for human consumption lol


£12 for 55g...... No thanks pmsl.

I'd rather pay £12 for a quality 500g fillet steak lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> £12 for 55g...... No thanks pmsl.
> 
> I'd rather pay £12 for a quality 500g fillet steak lol


Haha same but seriously I would try these because I'm abit of a mental case, I remember seeing a program on food network at a place in America where they sell insect sweets lol some did actually lol alright


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Haha same but seriously I would try these because I'm abit of a mental case, I remember seeing a program on food network at a place in America where they sell insect sweets lol some did actually lol alright


Lol

I'd try them too, stuff like that doesn't bother me. I'm just a tight àrse


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Spose I could always go on muscle food and get the dried up insects @Kristina eats lol wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id give them a whirl.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Id give them a whirl.


Haha the chocolate ones do look very nice, I think it's just knowing what they are if anything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Haha the chocolate ones do look very nice, I think it's just knowing what they are if anything


I'd try them too.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I'd try them too.


I doubt they taste worse then slightly over cooked boiled eggs!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> I doubt they taste worse then slightly over cooked boiled eggs!


I've eaten goldfish, big fvcking tadpoles with legs,baby octopus,jellied eels lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've eaten goldfish, big fvcking tadpoles with legs,baby octopus,jellied eels lol.


Lol why? I've had octopus in a paella we had in Tenerife, I wouldn't mind snails


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lol why? I've had octopus in a paella we had in Tenerife, I wouldn't mind snails


The goldfish for a bet, the tadpole cos I was trying to blag a kid to eat one(which he did and his mum gave me a bollocking), the octopus just because I wanted to try it and same with the jellied eels. The eels was the worst by far lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

25/01/15

Meal one

Eggs with lean mince beef and oats with a banana

Gym - shoulders

Shoulder press on smith machine

Warm up

30kg - 2 sets 20 reps each

40kg - 15

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 8

Shoulder press with dumbbells

50lb - 12

60lb - 12

70lb - 10

80lb - 8

Side lateral raises on machine

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Dropped weight to lighter

15 reps

Face pulls

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Side lateral raises targeting rear delts

20lb - 12

20lb - 10

25lb - 10

25lb - 10

Real delt flys on pec dec machine

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Rear delt flys with dumbbells

30lb - 12

30lb - 12

35lb - 10

35lb - 10

Shrugs

I did these on the on a bench press machine, it was about 5 to 1 at the time gym shuts at 1 at weekend and the shrug frame was occupied so I used my great imagination and done them on the bench press machine










6 sets 12 reps each (started on off the rack working my way down to the bottom)

Meal two

Steak mince with eggs and brown rice

Meal three

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal four (cheat meal)

Took the little one mc ds and couldn't resist some my self 

Meal five

Tuna


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

26/01/15

Meal one

Oats & banana

Meal two

Turkey breast and broccoli

Meal three

Had this late in the day as I had to run a few errands with the mrs

Mackerel, cottage cheese and oats blended up with 3 scoops of whey

Gym - legs

Leg extentions

2 sets of 20 reps for warm up

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Leg press

Already had 400lb stacked on it lol so thought **** it first set it is then!

400lb - 12

500lb - 12

600lb - 10

690lb - 10

Seated hamstring curl

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single leg extentions

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Lay down hamstring curls

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Standing calf raise

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Apologies for not writing the weights down, I had 45 minutes to do all this so no time to sit and type it into my phone lol also some of the machines aren't marked up so I have no clue what the weights are on some of them I think 10-12lb tho

Meal four

Turkey breast, sweet potato and glass of whey

Struggled to eat this as I was still full and bloated from meal 3, but it got ate anyway, mrs gone bed now I'm staying up a little bit later to force meal five down me

Meal five

Quark + honey

You may have noticed a few different foods, after the discussion we had yesterday, today I went out and got some quark, honey, peanut butter, cous cous, mackerel, sweet potato, venison burgers, cottage cheese and some whey protein

Got 2.25kg of whey from a new shop that's opened near me in Warrington called Par Nutrition, search for them on Facebook and like the page, they mostly stock their own products which are cheap as fck! £15 for 2.25kg of whey lol you can't go wrong with that!

Tomorrow I'll upload a few pics and info of my supplements and cycle, dosages etc

Stay tuned

Peace out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That is cheap whey! Lol.

Nice leg pressing mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That is cheap whey! Lol.
> 
> Nice leg pressing mate


Yep for the amount you get too haha thanks it was hard as **** to push for that many reps lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yep for the amount you get too haha thanks it was hard as **** to push for that many reps lol


Is it laced with sugars? Lol

What's your PB mate?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Is it laced with sugars? Lol
> 
> What's your PB mate?





R0BLET said:


> That is cheap whey! Lol.
> 
> Nice leg pressing mate


Not according to the Ingredients, lol am not one of them that buys protein for a meal replacement or one of them that buys in thinking there gonna turn into phil Heath If they drink it, not ****d if it hasn't got 100g of protein per serving either lol it just a few extra calories to me but to be honest all these smaller companies making supplements etc is growing fast, surely it can't be that expensive to produce a decent whey shake? So I reckon most stuff out there is fairly decent now compared to a few years ago

Personal best leg press? Lol probably that what I done last night not gone heavier then that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Not according to the Ingredients, lol am not one of them that buys protein for a meal replacement or one of them that buys in thinking there gonna turn into phil Heath If they drink it, not ****d if it hasn't got 100g of protein per serving either lol it just a few extra calories to me but to be honest all these smaller companies making supplements etc is growing fast, surely it can't be that expensive to produce a decent whey shake? So I reckon most stuff out there is fairly decent now compared to a few years ago
> 
> Personal best leg press? Lol probably that what I done last night not gone heavier then that


Agreed. I've never bought a protein that had a rippling bicep on the front lol

Annoys me when companies fill products out with sugars. Whey is cheap to buy in! It's a bi-product dairy farmers don't need lol

I've had a few tubs of a whey a woman at work can get from her brothers gym, it's really nice. £22 for £2.5kg, packed with protein and extra amino acids. Happy days in my eyes.

Haha. I've done 450kg for a few last year, I'm short so it helps


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed. I've never bought a protein that had a rippling bicep on the front lol
> 
> Annoys me when companies fill products out with sugars. Whey is cheap to buy in! It's a bi-product dairy farmers don't need lol
> 
> ...


Yep with the fancy packaging etc to bump the price up and make it sell. lol what brand is that by the way, there's a shop in Manchester called sk sports the owner Samir Kiami started it up some years back with his own brand of supplements called vyomax, they've gone pretty big now, he's probably a few quid short of a millionaire and all his stuff is pretty cheap £20 for 2.25kg whey basic packaging etc

Lol short people always have good legs and are always good at squats, me being 6"3 probably means I won't even have decent quads


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yep with the fancy packaging etc to bump the price up and make it sell. lol what brand is that by the way, there's a shop in Manchester called sk sports the owner Samir Kiami started it up some years back with his own brand of supplements called vyomax, they've gone pretty big now, he's probably a few quid short of a millionaire and all his stuff is pretty cheap £20 for 2.25kg whey basic packaging etc
> 
> Lol short people always have good legs and are always good at squats, me being 6"3 probably means I won't even have decent quads


Honestly couldn't tell you the brand, she gets it from her brothers gym and he puts his own branding on it lol

Yeah Vyomax are a well known brand tbh so no doubt he's made a few quid!!

Haha, being short (5ft8") has its perks


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

27/01/15

Meal one

Oats, banana and whey

Meal two

2 venison burgers with cottage cheese and whey

Meal three

Cod fillets and sweet potato & whey

Gym - back

Pull ups

10 reps

8 reps

8 reps

ISO-lat pull down

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

120kg - 10

140kg - 10

Seated cable rows

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Narrow lat pull down (v-bar)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Machine rows (wide grip)

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Dumbbell rows

60lb - 12

70lb - 12

80lb - 12

90lb - 10

Barbell rows

50kg - 15

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

60kg - 10

First time doing dumbbell/barbell rows in weeks, just easing my way back after my little back niggle

Meal four

Tuna, onion and peppers & whey










Meal five

A few spoons of cottage cheese before bed

Abit of cycle info










2.5 ml syringes

Alcohol wipes

Slin pins for Hcg

Orange pins for quad jabs

Blue pins for delt and glute jabs

Green pins for drawing

D-hacks aromasin

Nac for liver protection

Hawthorn berry for blood pressure and liver protection

Green and white pills are cialis which I don't even need lol

Npp (fast acting deca)

D-hacks 100

Infiniti 100

D4 net 150

Dbol

D-hacks 20mg

Test

Infiniti tri-test 500 (test e 150mg, test d 150mg, test c 200mg)

Infiniti test 400 which I probably won't use lol (test e 200mg, Test d 200mg)

Hcg gonachor 6000iu kit

Whey

Par nutrition


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Doses

Dbol - started off 60mg ed but d-hacks dbol is **** so upped it to 80mg ed for this week, should be switching dbol end of the week

Test - 500mg of tri test on Sunday and on Thursday lol probably not even 500mg per ml but let's pretend it is lol

Npp - 100mg eod (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday)

Aromasin - 12.5mg ed

Nac - 1 pill ed

Hawthorn berry - 1 pill ed

Hcg - 1000iu ew (500iu twice a week)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Going well apart from the dbol then hah!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Going well apart from the dbol then hah!


Yep am spoilt for choice, hoping my noble source gets his stuff in this week because that's the cheapest and pretty certain it will be decent stuff if not I'll go with renvex or sphinx, triumph dbol definitely will get used again at a later date










Took last year after a few weeks on triumph dbol around week 6-7 of my test and tren cycle, that stuffs great  pics are about 2 weeks apart I think

Found the original pic 3 weeks apart it was


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What a junkie


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What a junkie


Lol if you can't beat em join em haha this time last year I was still a natty **** haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol if you can't beat em join em haha this time last year I was still a natty **** haha


Exactly!! Lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

28/01/15

Meal one

Oats, banana and whey

Meal two

Mackerel and sweet potato + whey

Meal three

Cod fillets, broccoli and whey

Gym - arms

Dips

Body weight - 15

Body weight - 15

body weight + 20kg - 12

Body weight + 20kg - 12

Seated dips

Body weight - 12

Body weight - 12

Body weight - 15

Body weight - 15

Tricep push down with bar

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Tricep rope pull downs

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Hammer cable curls with rope

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Skull crushers with ez bar

40kg - 12

30kg - 15

25kg - 15

25kg - 20

Seated cable skull crushers

25 reps

15 reps

15 reps

10 reps

Overhead tricep extentions

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Preacher curls on machine reversed grip

15 reps

15 reps

*dropped weight lighter*

20 reps

20 reps

Preacher curls on machine narrow grip

5x12lb - 12

7x12lb - 12

9x12lb - 10

11x12lb - 8

Barbell bicep curls (with old skool barbell)










25lb - 20

50lb - 15

75lb - 12

100lb - 8

50lb - 15

I had a very good workout especially on triceps they were swole to ****! Am really gonna go all out on my strong points (aswel as weak points) this year and make them look as freakish as I can, delts, triceps and biceps 

Meal four

Chicken, egg and avocado wrapped in whole meal tortilla

Meal five

Quark and honey


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

29/01/15

Back in work tonight so I've had to spread my meals out through the entire day right up till 5am tomorrow morning

Meal one

Oats, whey and egg whites

Meal two

Tuna salad

Meal three

Chicken in whole meal wraps

Meal four

Chicken thighs and broccoli

Meal five

Cod fillets and couscous

Meal six

A tub of cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

30/01/15

Bit of a crappy day meal wise, it's 22:31 and I'm only eating my third meal!! I just couldn't get to sleep when I got in from work this morning, so by the time I got meal one in it was almost 2pm!! Argh also felt abit sick today aswel, gonna calm down on the 3 scoops of whey I've been having nearly every meal, leaving me over full/bloated

Anyway

Meal one

Oats & whey

Meal two

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Meal three

Tuna salad

Meal four

Mince beef and sweet potato

Meal five

Quark


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How many calories you on? Doesn't look a lot there but you are a big lad!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I see quark has arrived


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> How many calories you on? Doesn't look a lot there but you are a big lad!


I have no idea mate lol not really into all of this marcus business what ever it's called, I go more off dave croslands theory, he basically said on his YouTube channel that he eats off how his body is looking, I've pretty much been doing this before I even watched the video

Cut a long story short, if I'm looking fat and bloated I cut calories, if I'm feeling like I have no energy or I'm looking abit flat, I'll add more carbs to my daily diet and if I feel I need to cut I'll cut carbs (not completely) out for a few weeks and then gradually carb cycle basically increasing and decreasing carb intake over a certain period. I myself think at times I don't eat enough calories hence why I've added shakes back into my diet, I actually struggle to eat tho like I stay full for quite sometime meaning when it's time to eat it sometimes takes me 30-40 minuets to finish my plate, this is usually only happens with chicken tho in particular breast. @Shawrie recommended I give peptides a try, I'm still looking into that (need educating abit more) to help combat the problem as it's known peps really increase your appetite so I might add them later into my cycle.

Funny thing is tho if you took me to a Buffett I'd easily have about 20 plates of food within say an hour


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff, you obviously know what works best for your body


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Good stuff, you obviously know what works best for your body


Yeh and I think my size is also down to my training aswel, I've hardly had a bad gym session in about 2-3 years, my sessions are intense and heavy it almost feels like am doing cardio lol

Interesting fact lol this was the first pic I ever uploaded of myself on this site back in May 2010! Weighing 18st










Pic in the avi is me last year about August I think

Weighing 18.5st










So yep my weight hasn't changed much at all in almost 5 years but my body has completely


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

View attachment 165255


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 165255


Lmfao!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lmfao!!!


First thing that popped into my head lol

Massive change in body comp mate, crazy really. Quality thickness gained - that's what I lack.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> First thing that popped into my head lol
> 
> Massive change in body comp mate, crazy really. Quality thickness gained - that's what I lack.


Haha it was a good one

Lol I eventually learnt diet is everything, blame the mrs after giving birth to our first child she insisted she dieted and I join her so it would be easier, and about 3-4 months later, I was trying on one of the vests that my gym sell and I was shocked at how much I changed since eating correctly, so since then I've just tried to be as consistent as I can, eating more meals so I don't need to snack etc and it's worked out well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Haha it was a good one
> 
> Lol I eventually learnt diet is everything, blame the mrs after giving birth to our first child she insisted she dieted and I join her so it would be easier, and about 3-4 months later, I was trying on one of the vests that my gym sell and I was shocked at how much I changed since eating correctly, so since then I've just tried to be as consistent as I can, eating more meals so I don't need to snack etc and it's worked out well


Huge change mate 

Some guys at work know I use gear and they throw it in my face daily tbh but trying to make them realise I'm consistent with diet and training too falls on deaf ears!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Huge change mate
> 
> Some guys at work know I use gear and they throw it in my face daily tbh but trying to make them realise I'm consistent with diet and training too falls on deaf ears!


Yep I hate this! A lot of people on this forum would of saw my pics pre gear use and know how much effort I've put in! My mrs is always getting asked by her mates bf's when she sees them out and about if I use gear, she's honest and tells them yeh but also tells them how much dieting I do aswel as training. To them out there who think it's just down to drug use and nothing else then just give them a vial or a months worth of dbol and see how much they change!


----------



## dragom (Jan 13, 2015)

just went from page one to last one

what a transformation well done mate grate grate results

it gives inspiration to ones like me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yep I hate this! A lot of people on this forum would of saw my pics pre gear use and know how much effort I've put in! My mrs is always getting asked by her mates bf's when she sees them out and about if I use gear, she's honest and tells them yeh but also tells them how much dieting I do aswel as training. To them out there who think it's just down to drug use and nothing else then just give them a vial or a months worth of dbol and see how much they change!


Frustrating as fúck at times isn't it.

Haha, exactly. They'd gain a few pimples if they're lucky.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Frustrating as fúck at times isn't it.
> 
> Haha, exactly. They'd gain a few pimples if they're lucky.


Yep probably make themselves ill aswel haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dragom said:


> just went from page one to last one
> 
> what a transformation well done mate grate grate results
> 
> it gives inspiration to ones like me


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

31/01/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - chest

Went to bed around 7am I was up at about 9:30 lol this is normal for me when doing nights

Incline bench press

45kg - 20

55kg - 15

65kg - 15

75kg - 12

Chest press machine

60kg - 15

70kg - 15

80kg - 12

90kg - 12

Pec dec

96lb - 15

132lb - 15

168lb - 12

204lb - 10

Decline bench press

45kg - 15

55kg - 15

65kg - 12

75kg - 12

Incline pec dec

15 reps

15reps

15 reps

Thought I'd concentrate on form and reps today, I've never really been a fan of light weight high rep workouts. Why? Because people do it damn wrong! They take way to much weight off the amount they usually lift and end up doing about 100 reps and 100 sets of everything! Lol if you look back to last weeks chest session you'll notice I've only dropped my weight by 5-10kg an increased my reps trying to hit at least 12-15 on every single set! I had a very good workout anyway my chest was so pumped not even shot gun shells could pierce it 

Meal two

Chicken thighs and broccoli with a shake

Meal three

Abit of a cheat I had some beef brisket, wow tasted so good!

Meal four

Mince beef and sweet potato

Meal five

Chicken thighs and broccoli

Meal six

Cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

01/02/15

Done my last night shift of the week yesterday had tonight booked off. I woke up around half 10/11 after going bed about half 6

Meal one

Oats

Gym - shoulders

shoulder press (barbell)

Warm up 30kg - 12 (x2)

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 8

Face pulls

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Shoulder press (dumbbells)

22.5kg - 15

27.5kg - 12

32.5kg - 12

37.5kg - 10

Rear delt flys on pec deck

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Rear delt flys (dumbbells)

20lb - 15

30lb - 10

20lb - 12

30lb - 12

Side lateral raises (dumbbell)

12.5kg - 10

15kg - 12

12.5kg - 12

15kg - 10

Side lateral raises (machine)

12 reps

10 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Shrugs

80kg - 15

100kg - 12

120kg - 12

140kg - 12

160kg - 10

160kg - 10

Another good workout, the pump was too much tho lol it was painful!

Meal two

Chicken breast, sweet potato and whey,

Meal three

Venison burgers

Meal four

Chicken thighs and broccoli

Had to rush the lil one to a&e, so spent most the night there, it's 1:55am now and I've not long got home

Meal five (cheat alert)

After spending how many hours at the hospital it was only right I treated myself to a chicken kebab lol tbh was probably the healthiest one ever, haha I should of took a pic


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yep I hate this! A lot of people on this forum would of saw my pics pre gear use and know how much effort I've put in! My mrs is always getting asked by her mates bf's when she sees them out and about if I use gear, she's honest and tells them yeh but also tells them how much dieting I do aswel as training. To them out there who think it's just down to drug use and nothing else then just give them a vial or a months worth of dbol and see how much they change!


They are just [email protected] jealous and don't have the balls to do what we do

I am 37 and feeling 25 when on gear haha:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope the little one is ok mate 

On the lower weight stuff try it doing 4-5 second negatives


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> They are just [email protected] jealous and don't have the balls to do what we do
> 
> I am 37 and feeling 25 when on gear haha:thumb:


Yep gear is great stuff haha I turned 28 4 weeks back and I really don't feel it at all, I've been active all my life and intend to keep it that way


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hope the little one is ok mate
> 
> On the lower weight stuff try it doing 4-5 second negatives


Thanks pal yeh she's fine now,

I can only seem to do that on certain things lol always usually do it on facepulls and try to on shrugs and lat pull downs

To be honest tho I find squeezing the muscle for a few seconds each rep is very effective but again there's only a few things I can do this on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Thanks pal yeh she's fine now,
> 
> I can only seem to do that on certain things lol always usually do it on facepulls and try to on shrugs and lat pull downs
> 
> To be honest tho I find squeezing the muscle for a few seconds each rep is very effective but again there's only a few things I can do this on


Really effective mate, when you see guys throwing stuff around with 1 second up and 1 second down I just think "WHY?!"

Clowns lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, perfect for bed time.
> 
> Loads of recipes online @Keeks has a fair few.
> 
> Lol bless her, all women have a constant sweet tooth though


Yes I do 



ryda said:


> Lol I've read she has abit of an obsession with the stuff


You could say that.  Bit late on this one but here's a quark recipe thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/280644-quark-recipes.html

So versatile, great stuff! :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

02/02/15

Meal one

Omlette mrs made it not sure how many whole eggs or whites used but I kno she's not a yolk fan lol

Meal two

Mackerel, rice and a shake

Meal three

Cod fillets and cous cous with a shake and a banana

Meal four (pre workout)

Oats

Gym - legs

Leg extensions

Warm up

12 reps

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

*drops weight lighter*

15 reps

15 reps

*drops weight lighter afain*

Till failure

Till failure

Leg press

300lb - 20

344lb - 19

388lb - 15

432lb - 13

Sets 1-4 were negatives just for @R0BLET  set 5 just got abit to heavy for that so I just done standard reps

522lb - 12

Seated hamstring curls

80lb - 15

100lb - 12

120lb - 10

140lb - 8

Single leg extentions

15 reps

20 reps

15 reps

20 reps

Standing hamstring curls

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Standing calf raises

20 reps

15 reps

14 reps

15 reps

Another very good workout I think the urge to do more reps must be from the gear kicking in  walking down the stairs was a huge mission after I finished lol it took a while










Meal five

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal six

Abit of cottage cheese and a shake


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> They are just [email protected] jealous and don't have the balls to do what we do
> 
> I am 37 and feeling 25 when on gear haha:thumb:


I too am 37, lets show these twenty sumthins how its done fella!!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yep gear is great stuff haha I turned 28 4 weeks back and I really don't feel it at all, I've been active all my life and intend to keep it that way


the 37 year old version of me ****es all over the 27 version of me, bigger, badder, stronger and more handsome according to the wife.lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Good journal this by the way, good food,training and pics :gun_bandana:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Good journal this by the way, good food,training and pics :gun_bandana:


Thanks mate lol would be good if I could get some videos done


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Yes I do
> 
> You could say that.  Bit late on this one but here's a quark recipe thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/280644-quark-recipes.html
> 
> So versatile, great stuff! :thumbup1:


Thanks for your input @Keeks

Don't be a stranger


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ryda said:


> Thanks for your input @Keeks
> 
> Don't be a stranger


You're welcome, hope it's of use.

Great journal, will defo be popping in again.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> You're welcome, hope it's of use.
> 
> Great journal, will defo be popping in again.


Yep decided am gonna drop the eggs and turkey bacon for my first break at work and replace it with quark, now I have an idea of what to eat it with lol

I remember some years ago my mum made lobster for her own birthday meal and for some reason used quark on something, can't remember what tho lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

03/02/15

Meal one

Whey, oats and a venison burger with some mushrooms on the side

Meal two

Mackerel and cous cous

Gym - back

Pull ups

12 reps

8 reps

10 reps

Iso-lateral pull down

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 10

120kg - 10

Dumbbell rows (flat)

60lb - 12

70lb - 12

80lb - 12

90lb - 10

Seated cable rows

15 reps

10 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Machine rows

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Narrow reversed lat pull down

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Cba with a 4th set lol fatigue was really kicking in

T-bar rows

Not done these since about December after injuring my back, nice and easy on these today lol

30kg - 15

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

60kg - 11

Meal three

Chicken breast and broccoli and a shake with a banana

Meal four

Ground beef

Meal five

Not had it yet lol it's 22:30 and am feeling pretty full, so it will need to be something light, I actually might whizz to tesco now for some quark or cottage cheese so meal five will probably be one of them 

My meal timing got abit messed up today as I went gym abit earlier then usual so I could watch united batter them amateurs tonight lol got in from gym around 6 so I've had to eat 2 meals in a short space of time,

Also purchased this today

Mass gainer by par nutrition (like the page on Facebook) more protein and carbs then the normal shakes, there beginning to grow on me abit lol I've always been against shakes only coz people buy them assuming there gonna turn into Kai Greene after one sip!! So they just **** me off!! But used correctly there pretty useful


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ryda said:


> Yep decided am gonna drop the eggs and turkey bacon for my first break at work and replace it with quark, now I have an idea of what to eat it with lol
> 
> I remember some years ago my mum made lobster for her own birthday meal and for some reason used quark on something, can't remember what tho lol


Always good to change meals round, breaks monotony.

I like the sound of that, lol. It's good for cooking with, I use it a bit in sauces and have used it for dips by adding spices etc.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Always good to change meals round, breaks monotony.
> 
> I like the sound of that, lol. It's good for cooking with, I use it a bit in sauces and have used it for dips by adding spices etc.


Genius!!! Just sorted my last meal out lol am gonna mix some hot sauce with some quark and dip cucumber and celery in it!! Or maybe breadsticks  xxx

Off to tesco!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ryda said:


> Genius!!! Just sorted my last meal out lol am gonna mix some hot sauce with some quark and dip cucumber and celery in it!! Or maybe breadsticks  xxx
> 
> Off to tesco!


Ha ha, you see, endless possibilities with quark. :thumb:

Will just add a few more suggestions for your tuna. Mix quark with lemon juice then mix in with tuna, nice on its own or in a pitta bread. Or chilli powder, quark and tuna goes well.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, you see, endless possibilities with quark. :thumb:
> 
> Will just add a few more suggestions for your tuna. Mix quark with lemon juice then mix in with tuna, nice on its own or in a pitta bread. Or chilli powder, quark and tuna goes well.


Al try it!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

04/02/15

No gym today, the mrs begged me to go with her tomorrow for an arm sess

So here's what I've ate today

Meal one

Oats, banana and a shake

Meal two

(Abit of a cheat)

Chicken breast and egg fried rice lol I blame that thread on eating out when at work

Meal three

Cod fillets and cous cous

Meal four

Venison steaks and stuffed peppers

Meal five

Quark


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work on those negatives mate 

Do you look like Kai yet after a few shakes?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work on those negatives mate
> 
> Do you look like Kai yet after a few shakes?


Yeh tried to do a few on back day to which I forgot to mention, gonna give it a go with arms later

Haha

I am Kai Greene!!! Only I shag pussies and not grapefruits! And get sucked off by women and not men


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

ryda said:


> Yep for the amount you get too haha thanks it was hard as **** to push for that many reps lol


Your a unit mate any tips on getting big training is in tact and cycle, what's best bulking foods big lad?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> Your a unit mate any tips on getting big training is in tact and cycle, what's best bulking foods big lad?


Meal 1 - double sausage and egg mcmuffin, large choc milkshake

Meal 2 - same as meal 1 5 mins later

Meal 3 - 2x Bargain buckets from KFC

Meal 4 - Big Mac, 2 quarter pounders, 2 large fries and large shake

Meal 5 - CHEAT MEAL OF CHOICE

Meal 6 - 6 pack of muller corner yoghurts, the choc ones

@ryda will agree with the above


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Meal 1 - double sausage and egg mcmuffin, large choc milkshake
> 
> Meal 2 - same as meal 1 5 mins later
> 
> ...


I eat a tub of ice cream before bed full of calories and gets the deca receptors poping, bet you sh^it a lot mate some calories there like drop the muffin for a bagel


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

luke.lean said:


> Your a unit mate any tips on getting big training is in tact and cycle, what's best bulking foods big lad?


As R0blet mentioned lol nah seriously out of that list I'd only throw in burgers if you were just bothered about bulking and not cutting,

Just 5-7 meals a day

But I'd say best bulking foods are

Chicken

Beef

Tuna

Eggs

Rice

Potatoes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> I eat a tub of ice cream before bed full of calories and gets the deca receptors poping, bet you sh^it a lot mate some calories there like drop the muffin for a bagel


Pmsl I'd love to do that diet for a few weeks 



ryda said:


> As R0blet mentioned lol nah seriously out of that list I'd only throw in burgers if you were just bothered about bulking and not cutting,
> 
> Just 5-7 meals a day
> 
> ...


What was wrong with mine? Lol

Agreed on the above, I think it's cheap to eat well tbh

Eggs are cheap, spuds are cheap, meat at the right places is cheap too.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I'd love to do that diet for a few weeks
> 
> What was wrong with mine? Lol
> 
> ...


Yep cheap and cheerful, like I said I mix my diet up throughout the day coz eating chicken 3-4 times a day would be a big ball ache


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I'd love to do that diet for a few weeks
> 
> What was wrong with mine? Lol
> 
> ...


It's full of calories good for packing on weight while sleeping pal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> It's full of calories good for packing on weight while sleeping pal


What is lol?


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What is lol?


Ice cream mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> Ice cream mate


Lol I was on about the one I wrote out 

Ice cream before bed gives me killer acid! Yog and whey is fine


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol I was on about the one I wrote out
> 
> Ice cream before bed gives me killer acid! Yog and whey is fine


I've had 6 eggs today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> I've had 6 eggs today


Good for you PMSL


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good for you PMSL


Am I a big lad mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> Am I a big lad mate


See I don't think you are tbh mate lol

I've seen loads of threads on bulking from you and cycle threads. A "big lad" would have all this covered!

Oh, I have 6 eggs a day and I'm cutting


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

05/02/15

Meal one

Oats and whey

Gym - arms

Trained with the mrs today, not done this in a while, thought I'd give drop sets a go, as I can never do them properly on my own, I think it's best when you have somebody there with you,

Dips

Body weight - 15

Body weight - 12

Body weight+20kg - 12

Body weight+20kg - 12

Tricep V-bar pull downs

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Over head tricep rope extentions (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Tricep pull downs with rope (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Bench dips

Body weight - 10 reps

Body weight - 12 reps

Body weight - 12 reps

Body weight - 12 reps

Skull crushers with ez bar

40kg - 10

30kg - 12

25kg - 15

25kg - 12

Precor machine preacher curls (drop set narrow grip)

80kg - 10

60kg - 10

40kg - 12

20kg - 12

Bicep cable curls (drop set)

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

Hammer curls with rope (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Barbell curls

30kg - 15

30kg - till failure

20kg - till failure

20kg - till failure

Meal two

Opted for something abit small as I was shortly making my way to town for abit of shopping

Mackerel, broccoli and whey

Meal three

Nan to tha dos

Had 2 peri peri chicken breasts with pitta bread and peas, chips also disgustingly got put on my plate which my daughter scoffed down lol

Meal four

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal five

Quark and peanut butter before bed, can't wait to try this

Back in work tomorrow on days so I'm gonna have 3 days off gym as I can't make it when I'm on days at weekend, back in Monday after work tho,can't wait!!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Wtf.....went a bit weird in here for a bit...ice cream n deca???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shawrie said:


> Wtf.....went a bit weird in here for a bit...ice cream n deca???


Yeah bit weird ain't he lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah bit weird ain't he lol


Lol abit?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol abit?


Ok. Full nut job!!!


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ok. Full nut job!!!


You referring to me? What's your problem


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> You referring to me? What's your problem


Yes mate, I am.

No problem, just stating the obvious given your posts didn't tie in with the conversation.

"How do I get big?"

"Ice cream before bed"

"I'm a big lad"

Bit weird tbh PMSL


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, I am.
> 
> No problem, just stating the obvious given your posts didn't tie in with the conversation.
> 
> ...


Am random mate, psychotic some days


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, I am.
> 
> No problem, just stating the obvious given your posts didn't tie in with the conversation.
> 
> ...


I said am I a big lad? Mate I just want your guidance I want to be a unit like you in that pic, too many fake people about, with you my achievements can blemish and I can turn this perpetual despair and anguish into being full like ya self! I have body dysphorphia pal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luke.lean said:


> I said am I a big lad? Mate I just want your guidance I want to be a unit like you in that pic, too many fake people about, with you my achievements can blemish and I can turn this perpetual despair and anguish into being full like ya self! I have body dysphorphia pal


Think your confusing me with @ryda mate.... I'm not big Pmsl

I can't take anyone serious with stupid AVI's too, just saying ?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Think your confusing me with @ryda mate.... I'm not big Pmsl
> 
> I can't take anyone serious with stupid AVI's too, just saying ?


Think he likes u rob...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Think he likes u rob...


Pmsl

Shouldn't you be at the end of a rainbow


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

06/02/15

Meal one

Oats and whey blended

Meal two

Quark, peanut butter and a banana

Meal three

Steak mince and sweet potato

Meal four

The Mrs chicken soup basically chicken of course lol, celery, carrots, onions leek and lentils

Meal five

Chicken breast and sweet potato and whey

Little progress update:

Looking a lot leaner then I was at the start of last month, I still regret how much I abused myself since coming back from my holiday at the end of October right up to Christmas lol that's never gonna happen again! Not for they long anyway! But anyways looking a lot leaner and more full I reckon I'm about 2-3 weeks off a picture


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Shouldn't you be at the end of a rainbow


Hmm will there be liquid gold there... tren a preferably? If so on my way


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Hmm will there be liquid gold there... tren a preferably? If so on my way


Tren A, Hex, Enathate and methylated mate. Enjoy


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

07/02/15

Meal one

Oats and whey

Meal two

Quark and peanut butter with rice cakes

Meal three

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal four

Steak mince and sweet potato

Meal five

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal six

Cottage cheese and whey


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

08/02/15

Woke up late for work today lol, I leave for work at 6:30 I was still getting dressed at 25 past! So no time for breakfast argh ended up having to go mc ds on the way to work for a breakfast wrap! Nothing wrong with a cheat meal no, but it's my daughters 2nd on Tuesday and were taking her to Pizza Hut :/ lol

Meal two

Quark with peanut butter and a banana

Meal three

Steak mince and brown rice

Meal four

Tuna salad with a shake

Meal five

Chicken and broccoli with a shake

If you go back to the start of the journal, you'll see a little essay about cardio lol, I was planning on buying a bike a few weeks back to have in the bedroom, well I got one on the cheap but it was dog **** so I sent it back and got my money back. I decided I'd need to spend abit more to get something decent so I went and done that and got a cross trainer/bike, done 30 mins fasted cardio when I got in from work, this is gonna be my aim at least 5 days a week


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

09/02/15

Meal one

Oats and a shake

Meal two

Greek yoghurt with a banana and peanut butter

Meal three

Tuna and broccoli

Meal four

Cod fillets and sweet potato

Gym - chest

Didn't think I'd be up for this straight after work (proved myself wrong)

Incline bench press

Warm up

40kg - 15

40kg - 15

50kg - 15

60kg - 15

70kg - 12

80kg - 10

Pec dec

108lb - 15

144lb - 12

180lb - 12

216lb (the whole bumbaclaart rack!!!) - 12 

Chest press machine

80kg - 15

90kg - 15

100kg - 15

110kg - 12

Decline bench press

50kg - 15

60kg - 15

70kg - 12

80kg - 15

Incline pec dec

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

10 reps

Meal five

Steak and eggs with a shake

Was gonna do some cardio when I got home, but by then it was 20 past 9 so I just ate and now just having a chill before bed


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

10/02/15

Special date in my life today as it's my daughters birthday, sadly diet and training completely went out the window today so not really much to tell you lol it's been a very long day which involved a buffet at Pizza Hut, went to an induction for a little job on the side, they want me to start tomorrow 1-10 lol still gonna have time to train still and my diets probably going to be mostly tuna as I won't have access to a microwave and there's nothing else really I could stomach cold

Anyway

Meal one

Scrambled egg whites with some weight watchers baked beans

Meal two

That Pizza Hut buffet  argh

30 mins cardio on the bike

Meal three

Not even had it yet lol am still full from Pizza Hut and all the birthday cake but it most likely will be mackerel and broccoli


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you do much cardio?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope she had a good day mate 

Job on the side..... Part time escort?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Do you do much cardio?


Nope, see start of journal lol if you can't be bothered I'll try and cut a long story short

I KNOW I have to do more cardio, but can just never seem to be ****d or have the time to do it after gym, to be honest after throwing weights around for an hour and abit I just wanna get the **** out of the gym and go home lol. But doing it at home should do me a world of good, no excuses plenty of time to do it, comfort of my own home own music etc Ronnie Coleman done his cardio at home and it did him no harm lol if anything I'll probably put more effort into it doing it at home,


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hope she had a good day mate
> 
> Job on the side..... Part time escort?


Lol nah doing stewarding at man utd


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol nah doing stewarding at man utd


Oh lol

Well that's not bad then is it!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

11/02/15

Very hectic busy day, eating didn't go to plan again due to this job I started

30 min cardio

Meal one

Oats and banana

Gym - shoulders

Barbell shoulder press

30kg - 12

40kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 8

Dumbbell shoulder press

22.5kg - 12

27.5kg - 12

32.5kg - 12

37.5kg - 10

Facepulls (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

(Normal set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Rear delt dumbbell flys

20lbs - 15

20lbs - 15

35lbs - 12

35lbs - 10

Side lateral raises (machine)

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Rear delt flys on pec dec

12 repsx2

12 repsx2

12 repsx2

10 repsx2

(Wasn't happy with form so done them all again)

Side lateral raises (dumbbell)

10kg - 15

10kg - 12

12.5kg - 10

12.5 kg - 10

Shrugs

80kg - 12

110kg - 12

130kg - 10

160kg - 8

160kg - 8

Meal two

Turkey breast and broccoli with a shake

Meal three

Tuna

Meal four

Had this about 7 hours after meal 3 argh so ****in hungry but I fought off temptation to buy a burger and chips from the kiosks anyway it was mackerel and sweet potato for meal four

Meal five

Not long got in, not long had meal four lol but my body needs calories!! Quark an peanut butter it is followed by a shake


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

12/02/15

Meal one

Oats, banana and shake blended

30 mins cardio

Meal two

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal three

Protein pancakes, chicken soup and eggs

Gym - back

Pull ups

8 reps

10 reps

8 reps

Iso-lat pull downs

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

120kg - 12

140kg - 10

Single arm seated cable rows

(Saw @Papa Lazarou doing these on his Instagram page, thought I'd give them a go instead if dumbbell rows)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Machine rows

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Narrow lat pull downs

(Drop set lol nearly killed me)

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Seated cable rows

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Meal four

Steak mince, brown rice and kidney beans

Meal five

Quark and whey

Decent workout but another disappointing day diet wise I think, I just feel like I've not consumed enough calories today, most the week has been ****e diet wise lol didn't have much choice yesterday and on Tuesday, but next week I'll be more organised, going straight to the butchers in the morning to get a few chicken breasts and steak


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

13/02/15

Meal one

Oats & banana

Gym - arms

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Tricep pull downs with v-bar (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Over head tricep extentions (drop set)

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Tricep pull downs with rope (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Skull crushers (EZ bar)

25kg - 20

35kg - 15

40kg - 12

40kg - 10

Seated dips

Body weight - 12

Body weight - 12

Body weight+10kg - 12

Body weight+10kg - 15

Tricep pull downs with rope (standard set)

20 reps

20 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Preacher curls (machine)

40kg - 10

50kg - 12

60kg - 8

70kg - 10

60kg - 9

40kg - 10

Bicep curls (dumbbells)

10kg - 20

12.5kg - 15

15kg - 12

17.5kg - 12

Hammer cable curls with rope (drop set)

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal two

(Bit of a cheat)

Went butchers and got some treats

Beef burgers it was 

Meal three

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal four

Tuna and a shake

35 min cardio

Meal Five

Steak and eggs










Bit more like it today! food wise anyway


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

14/02/15

Meal one

Oats and a shake

Gym - legs pt.1 quads

Got to the gym very late, I had about 35 mins to do my workout before it shut so I just thought I'd concentrate on quads and come back tomorrow and do hamstrings and calves

Leg press

(Warm up)

200lb - 20 x2

246lb - 20

300lb - 20

346lb - 20

400lb - 20

446lb - 20

500lb - 20

546lb - 20

*strength has really rocketed in the last week or so! What I usually do 10-12 reps on I'm doing 12-20 depending on what machine/weight am using*

(That deca effect  )

Vertical leg press

(I have no idea what weight was on this, only had about 10mins till gym shut so I just jumped on it lol, wild guess I'd say about 9-10 20kg plates)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Leg extention

12 reps x2

12 reps x2

Workout was fairly decent considering how short my workout was

Meal two

Steak mince and sweet potato

Meal three

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal four

Steak mince and brown rice

In work now so my last 2 meals in the early hours will be:

Meal five

Mackerel and sweet potato

Meal six

Quark and honey


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

15/02/15

Meal one

Oats and a few scoops of whey

Gym - legs pt.2 hamstrings and calfs

Standing hamstring curls

As explained in earlier posts, some of the machines in my gym do not have the weights written on the plates mostly the old machines lol here's what I was doing on standing hamstring curls anyway










20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

Seated hamstring curl

90lb - 15

110lb - 15

130lb - 12

150lb - 10

Standing calf raise

15 reps

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Lay down hamstring curl

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Seated calf raise

40kg - 15

40kg - 20

45kg - 15

45kg - 15

45kg - 15

Meal two

Chicken breast and brown rice

Meal three

Tuna

Meal four

Diced chicken breast with salad and pitta bread lol so basically a kebab!

Gonna be throwing some pitta bread in abit for a few weeks now a little change

Meal five

A few spoons of quark and a shake

Booked tonight off work, but been feeling abit sick the last few days puking up mostly liquid ewww I'm blaming the dbol as I usually do my first puke shortly after my 20mg first thing in the morning so giving the good ole dbol a break for a few days, gonna order some injectable one at weekend I think


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Started 50mg var last week daily. Appetite gone ?? Neva had this before.

Fine before throwin the oral in.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> Started 50mg var last week daily. Appetite gone ?? Neva had this before.
> 
> Fine before throwin the oral in.


Hmmm dunno about var but dbol usually makes you eat more lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

16/02/15

Another night off work and a day off gym

Meal one

Banana and oats

Meal two

Steak and sweet potato

Meal three

Mackerel brown rice and a shake

40 mins cardio

Meal four

@R0BLET favorite lol

Chicken wraps with egg and avocado

Meal five

Quark and a shake

No dbol today, not thrown up either


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shawrie said:


> Started 50mg var last week daily. Appetite gone ?? Neva had this before.
> 
> Fine before throwin the oral in.


Winny does that. What lab is it mate?



ryda said:


> 16/02/15
> 
> Another night off work and a day off gym
> 
> ...


Haha, I would kill for a wrap today. Forgot what bread taste like. Mrs kindly had a part baked baguette last night lol

Your gym is proper cool, love the pics of it. Proper gym!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Winny does that. What lab is it mate?
> 
> Haha, I would kill for a wrap today. Forgot what bread taste like. Mrs kindly had a part baked baguette last night lol
> 
> Your gym is proper cool, love the pics of it. Proper gym!


Haha well if on a cut like you nah wouldn't be goin near it, maybe once every few weeks lol and my diet would be a **** load more disciplined then this one has

Lol my gym has a lot of history

Here's a few archive pics of frank Richards and rich gaspari training there in the 80's using that same hamstring machine and some others which still remain in the gym today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They are awesome pics mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> They are awesome pics mate


X2

Those are brilliant!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> They are awesome pics mate


Should get yourself in there when your around the area



R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Those are brilliant!


Indeed lol I use that same leg extention every week aswel, also the vertical leg press is still there and the hack squat machine, the leg press only got replaced about 2 years back

But I've said before some of the old stuff in there is the best equipment I've ever used @Shawrie can back me up on that aswel lol


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Winny does that. What lab is it mate?
> 
> Noble labs. Never had this before from orals. weird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

ryda said:


> Should get yourself in there when your around the area
> 
> Indeed lol I use that same leg extention every week aswel, also the vertical leg press is still there and the hack squat machine, the leg press only got replaced about 2 years back
> 
> But I've said before some of the old stuff in there is the best equipment I've ever used @Shawrie can back me up on that aswel lol


The seated cable pull is the best ive used. Perfect.

Also vertical leg press was weird wen usin it but cudnt walk for a few days lol

Space cleared in hard labour for vertical leg press.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> The seated cable pull is the best ive used. Perfect.
> 
> Also vertical leg press was weird wen usin it but cudnt walk for a few days lol
> 
> Space cleared in hard labour for vertical leg press.


Yeh seen that on twitter the copy cats lol was in there before


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

17/02/15

Meal one

Eggs

Gym - chest

Dumbbell chest press

Warm up

40lb - 20

40lb - 20

90lb - 15

100lb - 15

110lb -12

Incline bench

50kg - 20

70kg - 15

90kg - 12

110kg - 10

Decline bench

50kg - 20

70kg - 20

90kg - 15

110kg - 12

Pec dec

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Flat chest press machine

30kg - 15

50kg - 15

70kg - 15

90kg - 15

Incline chest press machine

20kg - 12

30kg - 15

40kg - 15

50kg - 15

Meal two

Chicken breast, broccoli and a shake

Meal three

Seeing as it's pancake day, protein pancakes










Meal four

Mackerel and sweet potato

Meal five

Steak mince

Meal six

If I last that long in work tonight it will be quark


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

18/02/15

30 min cardio

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Gym - shoulders

Dumbbell shoulder press

Warm up

45lb -15 reps x2

55lb - 15

65lb - 15

75lb - 13

85lb - 12

Rear delt flys on pec dec

96lb - 15

108lb - 15

120lb - 12

132lb - 12

Side lateral machine

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Rear delt flys with dumbbells

35lb - 15

35lb - 12

40lb - 12

40lb - 12

Front shoulder press machine

50kg - 20

70kg - 16

90kg - 15

110kg - 15

Shrugs

120kg - 15

120kg - 15

160kg - 10

165kg - 10

Facepulls

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Meal three

Tuna

Meal four

My mrs birthday today and she requested I made her lamb kebabs so that's what I did lol not had lamb in ages so it felt nice abit of a change

Meal five

Quark and whey

Added glutamine to my supplement stack today, never used it before but I read and heard it's decent stuff










Finally took some progress pics today lol about time

















Apologies for the filter as you can see in the unfiltered pic the lighting is ****


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

:gun_bandana:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

19/02/15

Started the day off abit ****, mrs was a few weeks pregnant, after a trip to the hospital this morning, it now looks like that's no longer the case sadly. But moving on just cracked on with the day as normal 

Meal one

Oats with whey

Meal two

Half a chicken, rice and salad










40 min cardio

Meal three

Tuna and broccoli

Gym - arms

Dips

Body weight - 20 reps

Body weight - 20 reps

Body weight + 20kg - 20 reps

Body weight + 20kg - 15 reps

Tricep push down (drop set)

25 reps

25 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Little idea of what weight I was pushin










Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

(Wish I started off on a lighter weight)

Over head tricep extentions (drop set)

25 reps

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

Skull crushers with ez bar

25kg - 25

30kg - 20

40kg - 12

45kg - 12

Machine preacher curls (drop set)

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps










Barbell bicep curl

70lb - 15

70lb - 15

50lb - 20

50lb - 15

Cable hammer curls

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Machine preacher curls narrow grip (drop set)

72lb - 15

60lb - 15

48lb - 15

36lb - 20










Meal four

Chicken breast with salad and wholemeal pitta bread with a shake

Meal five

That bedtime meal quark


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry mate

Plainly it wasnt meant to be at this time.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry mate
> 
> Plainly it wasnt meant to be at this time.


Nope, nothing unusual, huge chance of this happening with every pregnancy, am just glad she wasn't pretty far into it, she only done the test 2-3 weeks back


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that bud, hope you and the Mrs are ok


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Really sorry to hear that bud, hope you and the Mrs are ok


Were both good, bit disappointed I won't be a dad again anytime soon but really were both well, bowt to go gym for a back session with her, she's just eager to get back to her proper training routine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the Mrs too mate. Bad times!

I'm a firm believer in fate.

Have a good one.

P.S - looking HUGE!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry to hear about the Mrs too mate. Bad times!
> 
> I'm a firm believer in fate.
> 
> ...


Yeh of course like I said she was only a few weeks so it wouldn't of even grown into anything much yet, be more wounded if it happened while she had her bump or if it was our first

Haha thanks should be looking like a freak come bodypower hopefully


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

20/02/15

Meal one

Cereal lol fancied a change! Fully regret it I was starving half hour later! The plan was to have porridge along side it but I had to get the lil one to nursery and didn't have time argh!

Gym - back

Trained with the mrs, she's just cracking on clearing her head, and today was the hardest I've ever seen her train in about 5 years so shouts to her!

Pull ups

12 reps

10 reps

8 reps

ISO-lat pull down

80kg - 15

100kg - 12

120kg - 12

140kg - 12

One arm seated cable rows

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Machine rows

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Machine pull overs

70kg - 20

100kg - 15

120kg - 12

140kg - 12

T-bar rows

30kg - 20

40kg - 15

50kg - 12

60kg - 12 *disappointed with form tho*

Narrow lat pull down with v-bar

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

10 reps

Meal two

Chicken breast, sweet potato and a shake

Meal three

**cheat** beef burger which I fully enjoyed, always been my cheat meal of choice

Meal four

Went across the road to the Chinese and ordered a special foo young, (basically an omlette with chicken beef and prawns)

Meal five

Quark & a shake


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

21/02/15

Meal one

Had an omelette with a whole meal wrap








@Keeks will be pleased to know I used quark as an ingredient lol it went down well

Gym - legs

Leg extentions

Warm up

20 reps

20 reps

(Drop set)

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Leg press

300lb - 20

400lb - 20

500lb - 20

600lb - 15

Standing hamstring curls (drop set)

Both legs

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Single leg extentions (drop set)

10 reps {right leg}

8 reps

8 reps

15 reps

10 reps {left leg}

10 reps

10 reps

15 reps

Seated hamstring curl (drop set)

Could feel cramp coming on after standing hamstring curls so I'm going for a lighter approach on these









110lb - 15

100lb - 12

90lb - 12

80lb - 12

Standing calf raise (drop set)










15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

15 reps

13 reps

Seated calf raise (drop set)

60kg - 20

40kg - 15

20kg - 25

40kg - 12

A lot of drop sets involved today with abit of in consistent form on the leg press but overall a good session

Meal two

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal three

Chicken breast and broccoli

*30 mins cardio*

Meal four

Chicken breast and brown rice

Meal five

Five boiled egg whites

Very consistent diet wise today, even resisted a quater pounder when I took the lil one to mc ds while the mrs went gym  , dunno what it is but my appetite has shot through the roof today! Maybe lack of carbs, the gear? **** knows lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good stuff  quarks ace for omelettes and scrambled eggs.

And sorry to hear what happened, hope you're both ok.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Good stuff  quarks ace for omelettes and scrambled eggs.
> 
> And sorry to hear what happened, hope you're both ok.


Yep deffo gonna try that again tonight 

And were doing well, some things in life you can't control, just one of them things eh, day after her birthday aswel :-/


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ryda said:


> Yep deffo gonna try that again tonight
> 
> And were doing well, some things in life you can't control, just one of them things eh, day after her birthday aswel :-/


Oh no, that's even more cr4p. I do believe that everything happens for a reason, not a great comfort at the time but in time, helps me to accept and deal with things. Take care both of you.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

22/02/15

Back to work today no gym so here's a run down of my food intake for the day

Meal one

Bowl of oats and a bowl of cereal

Meal two

Cottage cheese a banana and a protein flap jack

Meal three

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal four

Steak mince, kidney beans and broccoli

Meal five

Chicken breast and boiled eggs with a shake

Meal six

If I have it lol Quark


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Also forgot to mention, I'm gonna TRY and do a proper carb cycle, usually I just do a day of plenty carbs then next day less carbs etc. but I'm gonna give it a go on a weekly basis now just to give the body a little shock and an attempt to lower bodyfat a little bit.

So this week low carbs

Oats ed

Followed by rice, sweet potato or cous cous probably with just one of my 5-6 meals, obviously still gonna be eating veg and abit of fruit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Also forgot to mention, I'm gonna TRY and do a proper carb cycle, usually I just do a day of plenty carbs then next day less carbs etc. but I'm gonna give it a go on a weekly basis now just to give the body a little shock and an attempt to lower bodyfat a little bit.
> 
> So this week low carbs
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan big guy!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan big guy!


I'm hard as fck!!  it WILL be done lol managed low carbs for 15 weeks on my tren cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> I'm hard as fck!!  it WILL be done lol managed low carbs for 15 weeks on my tren cycle


15 weeks!! Fùck!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 15 weeks!! Fùck!!


Lol well to be priciest about 12 but still haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

23/02/15

Work again today, no gym #team2daysoff

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal three

Steak mince, kidney beans and sweet potato

Meal four

Tuna salad

Meal five

Cottage cheese

Back in gym tomorrow morning if I don't sleep in lol can't wait! I feel skinny!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> 23/02/15
> 
> Work again today, no gym #team2daysoff
> 
> ...


Skinny lol

Welcome to my world


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Horrible having a few days off ain't it? Now imagine being my size and doing that


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Horrible having a few days off ain't it? Now imagine being my size and doing that


Serious, like I said I used to have four days off usually lol and eventually I just thought that's way to many! I look back on last year n think I could of looked a lot better if I had less days off


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

24/02/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - chest

Incline bench

Warm up (fast reps)

35kg - 20

35kg - 15

40kg - 15

60kg - 12

80kg - 12

100kg - 8

Pec dec

108lb - 15

144lb - 12

180lb - 12

216lb - 12

Decline bench

30kg - 15

45kg - 15

65kg - 15

85kg - 15

Chest press machine

80kg - 15

95kg - 15

105kg - 12

115kg - 12

Incline dumbbell press

65lb - 12

75lb - 8

65lb - 10 (shocking!!! Should of done these earlier lol)

30 mins cardio

Meal two

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal three

Mackerel and cous cous

Meal four

Steak mince and kidney beans

Meal five

Cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

25/02/15

Couldn't make it to the gym today argh

But here's how the food went down

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken breast and boiled eggs

Meal three

Steak mince and sweet potato

Meal four

Tuna salad

Meal five

Cottage cheese


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice and consistent mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Nice and consistent mate


Yeh new this low carb week would be easy, am off work today tho so lets see if I can stick to it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

26/02/15

Meal one

Scrambled egg whites and turkey sausages

Meal two

Tuna and broccoli

Meal three

Steak mince

30 mins cardio

Gym - shoulders

Shoulder press (smith machine)

Warm up

30kg - 15

30kg - 15

50kg - 12

70kg - 10

90kg - 8

Rear delt flys (pec dec)

84lb - 15

96lb - 15

108lb - 15

120lb - 12

Shoulder press (dumbbells)

55lb - 15

65lb - 12

75lb - 12

85lb - 10

Side lateral raise (machine)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Seated face pulls (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Rear delt dumbbell flys

30lb - 15

30lb - 15

35lb - 15

35lb - 12

Front delt raise

[20kg plate]

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Shrugs

120kg - 15

130kg - 15

140kg - 10

150kg - 10

Meal four

Chicken breast and cous cous


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

27/02/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken breast and turkey sausages

30 mins cardio

Meal three

Tuna and pitta bread

Gym - back

Pull ups

8 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Iso-lat pull down

80kg - 15

110kg - 15

120kg - 12

150kg - 12

Seated cable rows

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Machine rows

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Single seated cable rows

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal four

*cheat* fu young & salt and pepper prawns

Started to feel flu commin on today, semi disappointed with the workout as I had to take a 10 minute puke break, doubt it was anything to do with the flu coming on but more the pre-workout, for some reason they just don't agree with me lol. Anyway the session got off to a disappointing start I struggled on pull ups, think that was more to do with the low carb week I'm on, back is one of my weaker points and today was hard due to lack of carbs, coming down with the flu and preworkout making me puke lol also missed out on one or two other things I wanted to do aswel as a result


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

28/02/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - arms

Dips

Body weight - 15

Body weight - 15

Body weight + 20kg - 12

Body weight + 20kg - 12

Tricep push downs (drop set)

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Overhead tricep extentions (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Skull crushers (ez bar)

45kg - 10

35kg - 12

30kg - 12

25kg - 18

Tricep rope pull downs

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Machine preacher curls wide grip (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Hammer rope curls

20 reps

16 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Dumbbell preacher curls

35lb - 15

35lb - 12

*arms are in bits and cramping up

30lb - 15

30lb - 12

Machine preacher curls narrow grip (drop set)

84lb - 15

72lb - 12

60lb - 12

48lb - 12

36lb - 15

Bicep curls (dumbbells)

25lb - 20

30lb - 12

35lb - 15

Meal two

Beef burger

Meal three

Chicken breast and broccoli

30 min cardio

Meal four

Diced chicken breast and pitta bread

Back on the carbs properly tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

01/03/15

Meal one

Eggs, toast and turkey sausages

Gym - legs

Leg press (negatives)

300lb - 15

400lb - 12

500lb - 12

600lb - 10

Leg extension (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Vertical leg press

350lb - 12

400lb - 12

450lb - 12

500lb - 12 (sweating buckets and screaming down the gym doing these lol)









Seated hamstring curl (drop set)

110lb - 15

100lb - 12

90lb - 12

80lb - 12

Standing calf raises (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Standing hamstring curls (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Incline seated calf raises

144lb - 15

156lb - 12

168lb - 12

180lb - 12

192lb - 12

104lb - 12 (missing the calf pump already  )

Meal two

Chicken breast and cous cous

Meal three

Mackerel and sweet potato

Meal four

Tuna and pitta bread

35 min cardio

Meal five

10oz sirloin and a sweet potato

Bit of a world exclusive now lol, I've never ever postage a pic of my legs on the net, well here they are







nope I don't skip leg day! Never have lol they just seen to get more separation then actual growth! Very frustrating! Might have something to do with being black and 6"3 haha tbh they do look bigger then the pic shows but ah wel working on em


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

02/03/15

Back on nights today, no training

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Cod fillets and couscous

Meal three

Chicken breast and couscous

Meal four

Steak mince and sweet potato

Meal five

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal six

Cottage cheese


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That leg press looks like a medieval torture device


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> That leg press looks like a medieval torture device


Lmao would be if your foot slipped and it dropped on you haha, when the mrs trains there with her old man he won't even let her on it haha says he don't trust it it's 40 years old


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

03/03/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Meal three

Tuna, pitta bread and sweet potato

Meal four

Steak mince and sweet potato

Meal five

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal six

Cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Oats

30min cardio

Meal two

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal three

Turkey sausages and sweet potato

Meal four

Mackerel and white rice

Meal five

Tuna and pitta bread

Meal six

Cottage cheese

Really wanted to train today but just couldn't bring myself to after a long night at work, also cut a few cals today as I've been feeling abit bloated and gassy over the last few days, gonna do my best to get back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sometimes a day off will do you good, no matter how much we hate it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Sometimes a day off will do you good, no matter how much we hate it


Yeh lol a quick pose in the mirror at gym confirmed this lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

05/03/154

Meal one

Scrambled eggs

Gym - chest

Incline bench

Warm up (fast reps)

30kg - 20

30kg - 15

45kg - 15

55kg - 12

65kg - 15

75kg - 13

Pec dec

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Decline bench

40kg - 20

60kg - 13

70kg - 15

80kg - 15

Chest press machine

80kg - 20

100kg - 15

120kg - 12

140kg - 10

Meal two

Chicken breast and boiled potato

Meal three

Steak mice and sweet potato

Meal four

Chicken thighs and boiled potato

Meal five

Chicken thighs, rice and boiled potato

Meal six

Cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

06/03/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Scrambled egg whites and turkey sausages

4 sets of 15 sit ups

30 min cardio

Meal three

Oats and dried fruit

Gym - shoulders

Barbell Shoulder press - 4 sets

Rear delt flys on pec dec - 4 sets

Side lateral raise (machine) - 4 sets

Seated face pulls - 6 sets

Rear delt dumbbell flys - 4 sets

Dumbbell shrugs

95lb - 12

105lb - 12

110lb - 10

Shrugs on the frame

3 sets

Slightly disappointed with today's session, got to gym to late had an hour to do shoulders which for me ain't possible lol so it just felt all rushed, hence why I didn't note down my sets etc, just didn't have the time lol thought I'd be able to remember it all when I got home but obviously not lol good job shoulders are my strongest area and won't be shrinking anytime soon lol

Meal four (cheat)

Chilli and garlic chicken with rice

Meal five

Cottage cheese

Bit disappointed diet wise to today, really cba moving out the house after this weeks night shifts so didn't have much food in tbh, things will be back on point tomorrow!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

07/03/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - back

Pull ups

10 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Lat pull down

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Single arm seated cable rows

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

12 reps

Barbell rows

50kg - 15

55kg - 15

65kg - 15

75kg - 15

85kg - 13

Machine rows

144lb - 15

168lb - 12

192lb - 12

216lb - 10

Narrow lat pull downs (v-bar)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Seated cable rows

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Happy with that this week!! Best back session in months!!

Meal two

Chicken breast and rice

Meal three

Burgers

5 sets of 15 sit ups, crunches wot ever the **** you wanna call em!

30 min cardio

Meal four

Sirloin steak, poached eggs and sweet potato! Was ****in amazing! Tasted like sex!! Gordon Ramsey would buss a nut over it and give me a job in his restaurant!

Meal five

That bedtime slow release casein protein again aka cottage cheese


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't beat eggs and steak!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Can't beat eggs and steak!!


Specially when it's cooked to perfection by me! Lol I would of preferred to frame it then eat it, it was that good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Eggs and steak, winner! You not do deads on back day?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Specially when it's cooked to perfection by me! Lol I would of preferred to frame it then eat it, it was that good


lol love it when steak comes out that well


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Eggs and steak, winner! You not do deads on back day?


Nope lol do em now and then, used to do them regular a few years back, but I've had way to many little niggling back injuries, which is why I've not done squats this year either, done my back in hack squatting in December and that's prevented me from doing t-bar rows, barbell rows, squats and deads, am back doing tbar and barbell rows now tho but am just paranoid about squats and deads


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fair enough, Im always a bit paranoid about squats too, maybe thats what keeps me from adding more weight to them


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Fair enough, Im always a bit paranoid about squats too, maybe thats what keeps me from adding more weight to them


I got up to 180kg on squats last year then dropped the weight down by quite abit and my form was 100 times better and I felt them loads more


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

08/03/15

Meal one

Omelette and turkey sausages

Meal two

Oats

Gym - arms

Dips

15 reps

15 reps

15kg - 12

15kg - 10

Tricep rope pull downs

15 reps

15 reps

(Drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Tricep push down with v-bar

(Drop set)

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Tricep over head extentions with rope

(Drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Skull crushers (barbell)

10kg - 30

20kg - 20

30kg - 12

40kg - 12

20kg - 15

Hammer rope curls

(Negatives)

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Preacher curl machine narrow grip

(Drop set)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

(Normal set)

15

Bicep curls with dumbbells

15kg - 15

20kg - 12

15kg - 15

20kg - 10

Standing cable curls with ez bar

(Drop set)

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Preach curls with dumbbells

12.5kg - 12

15kg - 12

12.5kg - 12

15kg - 12

Meal three

Chicken breast and green beans

Meal four

Steak mince and kidney beans

5 set of 15 sit ups

Meal five

Steak poached eggs and sweet potato again! Not as good as lasts nights tho lol

Meal six

I'll have a few spoons of cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

09/03/15

Meal one

Oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Chicken breast and green beans

Meal three

Boneless chicken thighs and green beans

6 sets of 15 sit ups

Gym - legs

Leg press

(Warm up)

200lb - failure

200lb - failure

400lb - 12

500lb - 12

600lb - 12

690lb - 10

Seated hamstring curl

80lb - 12

100lb - 12

120lb - 12

140lb - 12

Leg extention (drop set)

15 reps

12 reps

13 reps

14 reps

Vertical leg press

350lb - 12

400lb - 10

450lb - 12

475lb - 10

Incline calf raise

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Meal four

Steak and sweet potato

Meal five

Cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

10/03/15

Meal one

Greek yoghurt, blueberries and nuts

Meal two

Chicken breast

Meal three

Chicken thighs and abit of oats

6 sets of 15 sit ups

30 min cardio

Gym - chest

Incline bench

(Warm up)

40kg - 15

40kg - 15

50kg - 15

70kg - 15

90kg - 10

110kg - 10

Pec dec

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

15 reps

Chest press machine

80kg - 15

90kg - 12

100kg - 13

110kg - 13

Decline bench

50kg - 15

65kg - 15

80kg - 12

95kg - 12

Still not much of a pump  so more pec dec (lighter tho)

20 reps

13 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Meal four

Steak and eggs

Meal five

Cottage cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

11/03/15

Meal one

Egg whites, oats and dried fruit

Gym - back

Pull ups

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Lat pull down

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Seated cable rows

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Machine rows

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Single arm seated cable row

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Barbell rows

65kg - 12

65kg - 12

70kg - 12

70kg - 12

Meal two

Chicken breast and broccoli

6 sets of 15 sit ups

30 min cardio

Meal three

Steak and turkey sausages

Meal four

A beef burger

Better training sess today, but eating was abit spaced out, heard the sad news that a mate of mine at work had lost his battle with the C word so I was just in shock for a few hours an just didn't feel like eating


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shame about your work colleague mate. Never nice


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Shame about your work colleague mate. Never nice


Nah it's not, we all knew he didn't have long left but it's still weird thinking he's gone we won't see him again :/


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

12/03/15

Back in work today after over a week off

Meal one

Oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Quark and nuts

Meal three

Mackerel and rice

Meal four

Chicken thighs and olives

6 sets of 15 sit ups

Meal five

Steaks

Meal six

Cottage cheese

If there's one thing I like about being in work, it's the fact it's probably the only time in the week I can get 6 meals in without fail


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your work mate, horrible disease


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ryda said:


> 12/03/15
> 
> If there's one thing I like about being in work, it's the fact it's probably the only time in the week I can get 6 meals in without fail


I find when I'm at work aswell I eat more than I would do at home. It's weired I get a bit lazy at home and can't be bothered to cook some food.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> I find when I'm at work aswell I eat more than I would do at home. It's weired I get a bit lazy at home and can't be bothered to cook some food.


Snap! Ended up making food prep for home now so I make sure I eat lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

babyarm said:


> I find when I'm at work aswell I eat more than I would do at home. It's weired I get a bit lazy at home and can't be bothered to cook some food.


Lol yeh I just get carried away on the xbox or something n end up forgetting it's been 5hrs since breakfast haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Snap! Ended up making food prep for home now so I make sure I eat lol


Lol much as I think it's a good idea I just can't do it lol would rather make it fresh and eat it right there but yeh it's a **** always getting up to cook


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Snap! Ended up making food prep for home now so I make sure I eat lol


It needs to be fresh made when I'm at home and hot but I eat it cold when I'm at work. Makes perfect sense lol.



ryda said:


> Lol yeh I just get carried away on the xbox or something n end up forgetting it's been 5hrs since breakfast haha


That's exactly what I do then I'll moan at the misses for not eating enough.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

babyarm said:


> It needs to be fresh made when I'm at home and hot but I eat it cold when I'm at work. Makes perfect sense lol.
> 
> That's exactly what I do then I'll moan at the misses for not eating enough.


Haha same, she's into her training as much as I am but when she's eating like 2 meals a day then yeh I say something haha she will have days or even weeks where she's eating like 4 meals a day and then she'll just slack and go back to 2 meals lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I envy your genetics!

All the best mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I envy your genetics!
> 
> All the best mate


 thanks

Don't be a stranger


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

13/03/15

Meal one

Oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Quark

Meal three

Mackerel and rice

Meal four

Chicken thighs and broccoli

Meal five

*cheat*

Mixed kebab, chicken, lamb and shish with salad and pitta - oh I deserved that!

Meal six

If there is one

Cottage cheese

No work now for a few days back to gym tomorrow


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

14/03/15

Meal one

Poached eggs, turkey sausages, beans, oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Tuna and sweet potato

Gym - shoulders

Dumbbell Shoulder press

Warm up

40lb - 20

40lb - 20

55lb - 12

65lb - 12

75lb - 12

85lb - 12

reverse rear delt flys (dumbbell)

24lb - 15

28lb - 15

(Way to light )

36lb - 12

40lb - 12

Face pulls

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Side lat raises

28lb - 15

32lb - 15

36lb - 15

40lb - 12

Rear barbell shoulder press

50kg - 15

60kg - 15

70kg - 12

80kg - 12

Reverse flys on pec dec

12 reps

12 reps

13 reps

12 reps

**forgot to do shrugs!! Argh gonna have to do em tomorrow!**

Meal three

Steak and broccoli

Meal four

Greek yoghurt and nuts

5 sets of 20 sit ups/crunches whatever

30 min cardio

Meal five

Rump Steak burgers


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Scrambled egg whites, diced turkey breast and baked beans (don't knock it till you've tried it) with a blue berry smoothie made with Greek yoghurt

Gym - traps/triceps

Shrugs (frame)

70kg - 15

80kg - 15

120kg - 15

130kg - 12

135kg - 12

Dumbbell shrugs

90lb - 12

105lb - 10

120lb - 10

Dips

20 reps

20kg - 20

20kg - 15

20kg - 13

Tricep push downs (drop set)

18 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Cable actually snapped lol too damn heavy!

Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Over head tricep rope extentions (drop set)

17 reps

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Single arm tricep pull downs (drop set)

*right arm*

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*left arm*

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Dip machine (drop set)

130lb - 12

120lb - 12

120lb - 12

100lb - 12

Tricep push downs (negatives)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

30 min cardio

5 sets of 20 sit ups

Meal two

Chicken breast and cous cous

Meal three

Steak and spuds

Meal four

Mums Sunday dinner, rice and peas, veg, chicken n all that

Meal five

Oats and dried fruit

Didn't have time for biceps today as I finished off traps from yesterday's workout, it felt good tho just concentrating on triceps the pump was amazing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Meal one
> 
> Scrambled egg whites, diced turkey breast and baked beans (don't knock it till you've tried it) with a blue berry smoothie made with Greek yoghurt
> 
> ...


Good session mate.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Good session mate.


It was amazing, tricep pump is the best ever! Closest I'll ever get to having lee priests arms haha

Not the clearest pic but yeh the machine couldn't handle the intensity haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

16/03/15

Meal one

Museli (gonna try it for abit good alternate to oats)

Meal two

Chicken breast and cous cous

Meal three

Steak mince, kidney beans and sweet potato chips

Meal four

Oats and blue berries

30 min cardio

5 sets of 15 sit ups

Meal five

Chicken breast and broccoli

Couldn't get to gym today, somebody wanted to buy my car so was sat around all day thinking they were gonna come, 6pm nobody here so I start to get ready for gym then get a text sayin on our way, argh so basically no car to get to gym and to late to get a taxi or a train there, so am probably gonna have to do a double session tomorrow, legs in the morning, arms at night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> 16/03/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


But did they buy the car......


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> But did they buy the car......


Yep lol if they didn't no sweat i would of got to go gym


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Muesli

Gym pt.1 - legs

Leg extentions

Warm up

2x sets of 15

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Incline leg press

400lb - 15

500lb - 12

600lb - 12

690lb - 10

Decline hamstring curls

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

13 reps

Vertical leg press

450lb - 12

450lb - 12

500lb - 10

500lb - 10

Seated calf raise (single leg)

*left leg*

20kg - 13

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

20kg - 11

*right leg*

20kg - 15

20kg - 13

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Meal two

Chicken breast and cous cous

Meal three

Steak mince & kidney beans, 2 turkey sausage, poached eggs and sweet potato chips (sounds like loads but it wasn't lol)

Meal four

Chicken, egg and avocado wraps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What you think of the muesli? I got some last month and thought it was great til I realised it had nuts in it eeerrrrggghhhhhhh


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> What you think of the muesli? I got some last month and thought it was great til I realised it had nuts in it eeerrrrggghhhhhhh


Lol it's amazing! Takes horrible on it's own, I blend it with blue berries


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ryda said:


> Meal one
> 
> Muesli
> 
> ...


Was supposed to go gym again in the evening on this day but I went to view a car and it was a piece of ****e! Argh


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

18/03/15

Meal one

Muesli and blue berries

Meal two

Tuna and pitta bread

30mins cardio

Meal three

Chicken breast and brown rice

6 sets of 15 sit ups

Gym n diet have been abit up and down the last few days due to trying to find a new car, this was it for today lol mooched up to Leicester to go and get one, not long got home so straight to bed for me, now am back on the road things will be back to normal as of now


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> It was amazing, tricep pump is the best ever! Closest I'll ever get to having lee priests arms haha
> 
> Not the clearest pic but yeh the machine couldn't handle the intensity haha


lee priest is a legend, love that guy lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> lee priest is a legend, love that guy lol


Yeh imagine him up against flex in the 212? He'd eat him!!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh imagine him up against flex in the 212? He'd eat him!!!


he's looking damn good at his age, i also like how he's a no bull **** guy and speaks his mind. though that also got him banned from the ifbb :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> he's looking damn good at his age, i also like how he's a no bull **** guy and speaks his mind. though that also got him banned from the ifbb :lol:


Yeh he says it straight but minimal drug use? Haha nah not having that!! Maybe compared to today's pros then yeh! And I'd love to know what he said which got him banned


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh he says it straight but minimal drug use? Haha nah not having that!! Maybe compared to today's pros then yeh! And I'd love to know what he said which got him banned







This is funny as f*ck :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> This is funny as f*ck :lol:


Lmfao!!! Branch warrens form has always been a talking point haha can't knock his physique tho so it obviously works for him


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Muesli and dried cranberries

Gym - biceps

Machine preacher curls

(Warm up 30 reps x2)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

(Drop set time  )

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single arm preacher curls (machine)

*left arm*

14 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

*right arm*

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Hammer curls with rope

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Reversed cable curls

16 reps

12 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Dumbbell hammer curls

45lb - 12

50lb - 12

55lb - 12

60lb - 12

Dumbbell curls

40lb - 12

50lb - 12

60lb - 10

Finally got biceps done lol only been trying to fit them in since Sunday 

Meal two

Steak and sweet potato chips

5 sets of 15 sit ups

Meal three

Steak, eggs and sweet potato chips

Meal four

Chicken thighs and green beans

Meal five

Mackerel and brown rice

Meal six

Quark

Back on nights today so 3 meals at home, abit of a sleep then the other 3 meals at work


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

20/03/15

Meal one

Muesli and blue berries

Gym - chest

Flat dumbbell chest press

(Warm up)

60lb - 18

60lb - 12

95lb - 10

105lb - 8

110lb - 10

Incline bench press

40kg - 15

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 14

Pec dec

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Decline bench

55kg - 15

75kg - 12

95kg - 13

115kg - 10

Meal two

Chicken breast, whole meal wrap and rice cakes

Meal three

Steak and sweet potato chips

Meal four

Chicken thighs and brown rice

Meal five

Steak and sweet potato chips

Meal six

Quark


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> 20/03/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Big workout mate. What's Quark like I've never had it?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Big workout mate. What's Quark like I've never had it?


Yuh, will get onto the 120's again when some poor ****s there to pass me the dumbbells 

And it's horrid on it's own lol I've been buying it flavoured or the yoghurt ones


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I quite like quark., just never think to buy it.

I will have to come workout with you sometime, you are only down the road


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> I quite like quark., just never think to buy it.
> 
> I will have to come workout with you sometime, you are only down the road


Yeh any time mate

Might even need to get @Shawrie off his lazy bum for this


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Egg, steak and turkey sausages with a shake










30 min cardio

Meal two

Muesli and blue berries

Meal three

Steak and sweet potato chips

Meal four

Chicken thighs and brown rice

Meal five

Chicken thighs and green beans

Meal six

Quark


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

22/03/15

Meal one

Muesli

Meal two

Steak and green beans

Meal three

Chicken breast and a shake

Meal four

Cheat Chicken burger

Thought I'd give abit of an update as to how things are going.

Cycle - recently upped the npp dose to 800mg ew from 400mg,

Came off dbol for a few weeks then went back on at 30mg ed instead of 60, upped to 40mg ed from today for the next few weeks, low dose obviously meaning less water weight

Dropped the test blends!! Thank god! Back on good ole pharma grade test e at 500mg pw, also got some fake signature eq which is apparently test prop, ah wel gear is gear

Training - if you go back to last weeks blogs you've of read I sold my car, which ****ed training up more then I expected, only coz I was sat round waiting all day for somebody to come and view/buy mine or for me to go and view/buy one when I could of been in the gym :-/ only just clocked today it's been nearly 2 weeks since I last trained back!!! Still getting cardio and abs done most days tho seeing as I can do that at home

Diet - tbh been going better then training really, still would love to be more consistent but hey am bulking , recently done a carb cycle for a month, I now know why people love carbs! And I don't intend on eating them so low again any time soon 

No gym again today, this **** is abit difficult to work around work, family and your general social life at times, managed to finish work at 5am this morning, so home slept, woke up and spent the day out with my daughter and mrs, planing on a double session tomorrow to make up for today and hopefully this will be a consistent week


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

No oats in or muesli so had to settle for some cereal

Gym pt.1 - triceps

Dips

20 reps

20 reps

20kg - 15

20kg - 15

20kg - 13

Single arm tricep pull downs (drop set) pt.1

*right arm*

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*left arm*

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Tricep push downs (drop set) pt.1

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

20 reps

Overhead tricep extensions (with rope)

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

15 reps

12 reps

13 reps

14 reps

Tricep push downs pt.2

25 reps

20 reps

16 reps

16 reps

Single arm tricep pull downs pt.2

*right arm*

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

20 reps

*left arm*

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Meal two

Steak mince, eggs and rice all cooked in the same pan lol looks like puke but nothing but pure gainz! Oh and a shake

Meal three

Mackerel and rice

Meal four

Muesli, blue berries and a shake

*30 min cardio*

Gym pt.2 - back

Pull ups

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Lat pull downs

15 reps

13 reps

14 reps

12 reps

Single arm seated rows

*both arms*

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Barbell rows

50kg - 15

70kg - 13

80kg - 12

85kg - 15

Seated cable rows

15 reps

13 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Machine rows

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Bit of ab work on the machine

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps










Meal five

Steak and sweet potato


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work mate!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

24/03/15

Meal one

Muesli and blue berries

*7 sets of 15 sit ups*

Meal two

Mackerel, cous cous and a shake

Meal three

Mc ds

Gym - shoulders

Barbell front shoulder press

(Warm up)

30kg - 15x2

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

60kg - 12

70kg - 10

Side lateral raise (machine) - drop set

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Barbell rear shoulder press

30kg - 12

45kg - 12

60kg - 10

65kg - 8

Facepulls

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Reverse pec dec flys

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Side lateral single arm dumbbell raise

12kg - 15

12kg - 15

15kg - 12

15kg - 8

Shrugs

70kg - 15

70kg - 15

85kg - 15

85kg - 15

Meal four

Steak, sweet potato, poached eggs and a shake

Today was my mates funeral from work so as expected diet went out the window for most of the day, was only gonna go for the service but it was over so quick I just thought it would be right if I went to the pub after with most of the guys from work, ended up having 2 vodka and cokes, a few sausage rolls and a cheese Butty followed by a mc d's to sober up so I could get home in one piece lol anyway training went well and I am happy with tonight's workout


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

25/03/15

Meal one

Muesli

*30 min cardio*

Meal two

Couscous, cod fillets and a shake

Meal three

Steak and sweet potato

Meal four

A joint of beef with a few eggs

Feel like I've wasted a day, was abit busy doing a job on ma car in the morning, then in the afternoon I took my mrs gym and done abit of shopping, so gym as usual it was in the evening. Anyway headed off to gym and as soon as I set off I just started to feel abit ill, so I got to gym sat in my car for a while, got out n threw up, which ain't good when it's leg day, lol so ended up going home throwing up some more but anyway feeling fine now  . Back in work tomorrow, food prep looks good, hope I get to gym early enough to do both biceps and legs


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ryda said:


> 25/03/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Keep going strong big man  don't get yourself down for missing a day it happens sometimes.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

babyarm said:


> Keep going strong big man  don't get yourself down for missing a day it happens sometimes.


Yuh just that I've only got today now to fit two sessions in really ah wel al cope


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

26/03/15

Meal one

Muesli and blue berries

Meal two

Quark and blue berries

Meal three

Steak and sweet potato

Meal four

Tuna, broccoli, green beans and sweet potato

Gym - legs/biceps

Leg extention

Warm up - rep till failure on light weight x2

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Incline leg press

300lb - 15

400lb - 12

500lb - 12

600lb - 11

Laydown hamstring curls

15 reps

10 reps (had to stop and stretch could feel cramp coming on)

12 reps *being sensible and not going any heavier*

12 reps

Vertical leg press

350lb - 12

400lb - 12

450lb - 12

Incline calf raise

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Preacher curl machine

15 reps

15 reps

(Drop set)

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Reverse cable curls

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

13 reps

Single arm preacher curls (machine)

*right arm*

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*left arm*

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Hammer rope cable curls

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Hammer curls (dumbbell)

40lb - 12

50lb - 10

40lb - 12

Meal five

Steak, poached eggs, and a shake

Training - went alright, damn cramps tho argh always seem to get them in my hamstring when doing lay down hamstring curls and get em in my forearms when doing preacher curls, plenty of taurine added to the protein shake tonight tho,

diet - well it's abit obvious while I'm in work I need a bigger breakfast and more food lol was starving most of the day ended up getting a few munchies out the vending machine before I died of hunger! Much better prepared for tomorrow, got my steak, sweet potato, tuna, brown rice, mackerel, pitta bread, quark, and some protein soup the mrs dad gave me lol so I won't be starving, bit gutted I can't train till Monday now, and the mrs broke the cross trainer with her big ass tree trunk thighs so need to get that sorted ASAP before I start neglecting cardio again

Gd night


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea get a bigger breakfast in you, I eat about 1000 cals at breakfast and still hungry when I get to work haha


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

ryda said:



> 26/03/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


if she sees that description of her legs, any chance of her helping with an alternative form of cardiovascular exercise will be out the window :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> if she sees that description of her legs, any chance of her helping with an alternative form of cardiovascular exercise will be out the window :lol:


Haha nah been calling her thunder thighs for years, but they are more like tree trunks now #girlswhosquat and all that haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

27/03/15

No gym today 

Meal one

Muesli, blue berries, oats and a shake

Meal two

Quark, mackerel and pitta bread

Meal three

Steak, sweet potato with onions

Meal four

Mackerel, pitta bread and beef protein soup

Meal five

Steak and eggs


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea get a bigger breakfast in you, I eat about 1000 cals at breakfast and still hungry when I get to work haha


Yeh only had one snickers today  lol the shake in the morning deffo was a benefit gonna take a bottle in with me tomorrow aswel


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh only had one snickers today  lol the shake in the morning deffo was a benefit gonna take a bottle in with me tomorrow aswel


Snickers are the bees knees though mate lol

Write a few days off and come back to diet and training when you can give 100%


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Snickers are the bees knees though mate lol
> 
> Write a few days off and come back to diet and training when you can give 100%


Lol I know, haha seriously said before if I was on a cut things would be a lot more strict, even with all the ups and downs of the last few weeks, they've been abit mad tbh, got the mrs brothers wedding next week so that's gonna throw things right out the window again for at least 2-3 days lol but after that think I've only got one social event planned (fundraiser night for my work pal who died) before the end of this cycle so things should run pretty smooth once this weddings out the way


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol I know, haha seriously said before if I was on a cut things would be a lot more strict, even with all the ups and downs of the last few weeks, they've been abit mad tbh, got the mrs brothers wedding next week so that's gonna throw things right out the window again for at least 2-3 days lol but after that think I've only got one social event planned (fundraiser night for my work pal who died) before the end of this cycle so things should run pretty smooth once this weddings out the way


Funny how we worry about things coming up and how it effects our mood towards this hobby!

Enjoy the wedding, roll in pumped.... Job done


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Funny how we worry about things coming up and how it effects our mood towards this hobby!
> 
> Enjoy the wedding, roll in pumped.... Job done


Yeh it ****es me off sometimes but half the time I can't do much about it lol weddings on Friday so Thursdays gonna be hectic, obviously Friday, driving to wales for it spending the night in the hotel there, greasy buffet Saturday morning etc lol all this plus no gym! Argh!! But despite all the lil hitches progress wise I think am doing alright could be better tho lol never satisfied!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

30/03/15

Evening guys thought I'd take a few days off here while not training as I just thought this looked abit boring just writing down my diet on none training days, but anyway back to the gym it was today

Meal one

Oats and blue berries

Meal two

Eggs, turkey sausages,whole meal pitta and a shake

Meal three

Chicken, rice and kidney beans

*30 min cardio*

Gym-chest

Flat dumbbell chest press

(Warm up)

65lb - 15x2

90lb - 12

100lb - 12

110lb - 12 (personal best in terms of reps) 

Pec dec

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Incline bench (smith)

35kg - 15

55kg - 12

75kg - 11

95kg - 10

Decline bench

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 13

120kg - 10

Meal four

Chicken breast, brown rice and a shake

Meal five

Might make some eggs if I'm not asleep by then lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

31/03/15

Meal one

Oats, peanut butter and blue berries

*30 min cardio*

Meal two

Eggs, turkey sausages, and a shake

Meal three

Couscous, chicken breast and mackerel

Gym-shoulders

Barbell front Shoulder press

(Warm up)

35kg - 15x2

55kg - 12

65kg - 12

75kg - 10

Face pulls

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Single arm dumbbell lateral raise

20lb - 15 each

20lb - 15 each

25lb - 15 each

25lb - 15 each

Barbell rear shoulder press

40kg - 15

50kg - 12

60kg - 11

70kg - 8

Shrugs

100kg - 15

100kg - 15

120kg - 15

120kg - 15

Reverse dumbbell flys

35lb - 13

35lb - 12

40lb - 12

40lb - 10

Reverse pec dec

12 reps

10 reps

11 reps

10 reps

Meal four

Chicken breast, couscous and a shake


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@ryda you still using Cooper bro? how you rating it mate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> @ryda you still using Cooper bro? how you rating it mate? Thanks in advance.


Yeh first week of my second box of it, compared to the Infiniti t500 & 400 I was using this is miles better at a much lower dose aswel!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh first week of my second box of it, compared to the Infiniti t500 & 400 I was using this is miles better at a much lower dose aswel!


How many weeks in is that and what dose? you seeing much gains? sounds good mate.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> How many weeks in is that and what dose? you seeing much gains? sounds good mate.


About week 3, can't really say on gainz coz i started this cycle back in January plus am running it with npp and dbol, but as far as feeling like I'm on test goes yeh deffo feel this at 500mg then I was with the Infiniti stuff at 1g and 800mg


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

01/04/2015

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Steak, sweet potato chips and turkey sausage

Meal three

Mackerel and brown rice

Gym - back & biceps

Pull ups

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Lat pull downs

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

12 reps

Seated Single arm cable rows

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each (to heavy for decent form tho so dropping weight)

15 reps each

Barbell rows

60kg - 12

75kg - 12

80kg - 12

85kg - 12

Seated cable rows (drop set)

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Hammer strength single arm machine rows

22kg - 16 each

37kg - 15 each

47kg - 15 each

62kg - 12 each

Preacher curl machine

20 reps

16 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single arm preacher curl machine (drop set)

*right arm*

12 reps

10 reps

12 reps (spotted)

12 reps (spotted)

*left arm*

13 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps (spotted)

Hammer rope cable curls

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Hammer curls (dumbbell)

40lb - 12 each

45lb - 12 each

45lb - 12 each

40lb - 12 each

Reverse cable curls (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Bicep curls with ez bar

15kg - 15

20kg - 15

25kg - 13

30kg - 12

Meal four

Steak, eggs, shake

Was gonna take a progress pic but my phone died soon as I was about to take it lol so gotta wait till next week now


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

02/04/15

As mentioned last week, my mrs brother is getting married tomorrow, so today was just utter hectic lol proper mad day with lots of running about. First early in the morning I had a induction and assessment for a new job I'm going for, that was over quick enough so had to do abit of running around before I hit gym, then had to end the session early, then come back and finish it off lol mrs is already in Wales so I've had the little one most of the day so diets been too spaced out etc, not managed any cardio or abs coz I can't get her to bed :-/ anyway you can all see the time now, am sat havin a quiet night in now waiting for a curry to be delivered before a very long day tomorrow. Lesson learnt today is meal prep makes things so much easier lol but if just rather eat fresh cooked food on my days off

Meal one

Oats and whey blended

Gym pt. 1 - legs

Leg extention

(Warm up)

20 reps x2

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Vertical leg press

350lb - 12

450lb - 12

500lb - 12

550lb - 12

Lay down hamstring curls

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single leg extentions

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Incline calf raises

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Meal two

Chicken breast and cous cous

Gym pt. 2 - triceps

Dips

15 reps

15 reps

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Single arm tricep pull downs (drop set)

*right*

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

15 reps

*left*

15 reps

12 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Tricep push down (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

20 reps

Tricep over head extension

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Tricep rope pull downs

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Single arm tricep pull down

15 reps each

15 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

Tricep push downs

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal three

Steak

Meal four

Curry


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

So I've been off for few days, well just Friday really coz of the wedding, Saturday got home n rested Sunday I was gonna go gym but by the time the mrs got home from her sess I wouldn't of made it to the gym on time to get at least an hour in, diet wise Friday out the window totally lol hardly ate, just drank, Saturday apart from breakki at the hotel abit better, Sunday back to clean eating

Anyway here's what went down on Monday

06/04/15

Meal one

Egg whites, beans, turkey sausage, oats and whey blended

Gym - chest

Flat bench press

(Warm up)

40kg - 12

40kg - 12

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 10

110kg - 10

Incline Bench press

50kg - 15

70kg - 12

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

Pec dec

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Cable cross overs

12 reps

10 reps

12 reps

10 reps

*30 min cardio*

Meal two

Steak and sweet potato

Meal three

Chicken, eggs and avocado wraps

Meal four

Chicken thighs and broccoli

Meal five

Mackerel and cous cous


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

07/04/15

Meal one

Oats and whey blended

Meal two

Chicken thighs and broccoli

Meal three

Tuna and pitta bread

*30 min cardio*

Gym - back

Pull ups

8 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Lat pull downs

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Single arm seated cable rows

12 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

13 reps each

Bent over barbell rows

60kg - 12

65kg - 12

70kg - 12

65kg - 15

75kg - 12

Iso lat pull downs

80kg - 15

100kg - 12

120kg - 12

140kg - 12

Seated cable rows

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal four

Chicken breast, eggs and a whole meal wrap

Meal five

If you can call it a meal lol a shake and a banana

Bit of a progress pic

Left is feb right is March about 5-6 weeks apart I feel like I've shrunk lol but then again in the first pic I was on 60mg dbol a day compared to the 30mg in the right pic


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

08/04/15

Meal one

Oats

*30 min cardio*

Meal two

Ground beef and brown rice

Meal three

Mackerel and broccoli

Gym - triceps

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Single arm tricep pull down (drop set)

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Tricep rope pull down

13 reps

13 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Tricep push downs (drop set)

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Overhead tricep extentions (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

15 reps

13 reps

Single arm tricep pull down

15 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Tricep push down

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Meal four

Chicken breast, broccoli, eggs and a shake


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Quark and a banana

Meal three

Steak, sweet potato and a banana

Meal four

Mackerel pitta bread and green beans

Bit of ab work at home

Gym - shoulders

Barbell Shoulder press

(Warm up)

35kg - 15

35kg - 15

45kg - 12

55kg - 12

65kg - 10

75kg - 8

Single arm side lateral raises

20lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 15 reps each

25lb - 15 reps each

25lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 15 reps each

Face pulls

16 reps

15 reps

13 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Reveres pec dec

12 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Rear barbell shoulder press

30kg - 15

40kg - 12

50kg - 10

60kg - 10

Reverse flys

35lb - 10

35lb - 10

30lb - 12

30lb - 12

Barbell shrugs

70kg - 12

100kg - 12

120kg - 12

Meal five

Chicken breast, sweet potato, banana and a shake


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Quark and a banana

Meal three

Steak, sweet potato and a banana

Meal four

Mackerel pitta bread and green beans

Gym - shoulders

Barbell Shoulder press

(Warm up)

35kg - 15

35kg - 15

45kg - 12

55kg - 12

65kg - 10

75kg - 8

Single arm side lateral raises

20lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 15 reps each

25lb - 15 reps each

25lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 15 reps each

Face pulls

16 reps

15 reps

13 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Reveres pec dec

12 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Rear barbell shoulder press

30kg - 15

40kg - 12

50kg - 10

60kg - 10

Reverse flys

35lb - 10

35lb - 10

30lb - 12

30lb - 12

Barbell shrugs

70kg - 12

100kg - 12

120kg - 12

Meal five

Chicken breast, sweet potato, banana and a shake


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 07/04/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


You are one big ****er haha!! Be good to train one day if you ever fancy it... love the look of the old school gym you train at and as I'm only twenty minutes down the road would be good!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> You are one big ****er haha!! Be good to train one day if you ever fancy it... love the look of the old school gym you train at and as I'm only twenty minutes down the road would be good!


Ha nice one mate lol we can make that happen!

Where you based?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ha nice one mate lol we can make that happen!
> 
> Where you based?


Knutsford mate but work in Manchester. Warrington is 2 junctions on the m6 for me!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Knutsford mate but work in Manchester. Warrington is 2 junctions on the m6 for me!


Oh yeh think you've told me before lol round the corner then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Oh yeh think you've told me before lol round the corner then


Yes mate, have to get something organised for a weekend soon!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Yes mate, have to get something organised for a weekend soon!


Yeh just lemmie know when


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

10/04/15

Meal one

Oats and dried fruit

Meal two

Quark and banana

Meal three

Steak, sweet potato and banana

Meal four

Burgers

Gym - legs

Leg extention

(Warm up)

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Squats

60kg - 12

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

140kg - 8

Incline leg press

400lb - 14

500lb - 12

600lb - 10

688lb - 10

Seated hamstring curl

70lb - 12

90lb - 12

110lb - 12

130lb - 10

Incline calf raise

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Not a bad session, done squats for the first time since December! Felt ok decentish form! Legs were still shaking when i got home lol then I went and done cardio only last 20 mins tho

*20 min cardio*

Meal five

Chicken breast and eggs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Yeh just lemmie know when


If it's a weekend give me a shout too and if I'm free I will drive down to join you both


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Sounds good

My gym is open 10-1 on weekends Sunday would be the best day to go as it's usually pretty quiet

@Adz


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good mate, Sunday's are best for me too


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Sounds good mate, Sunday's are best for me too


Wel am due in work tomoz, with it being derby day and me working the last 4 derbies!! Am debating weather to turn up to work at all lol also due in next Sunday but not til 7pm so it's likely al be training


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

13/04/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Greek yoghurt & banana

Meal three

Steak cous cous and broccoli

Meal four

Ground beef, sweet potato and green beans

Gym - chest

Bench press

(Warm up)

25kg - 25

45kg - 16

85kg - 12

95kg - 12

105kg - 11

115kg - 8

Chest press machine

55kg - 20

65kg - 15

75kg - 15

85kg - 15

Incline bench

45kg - 12

65kg - 12

85kg - 10

90kg - 10

Pec dec

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Decline bench

(One of them awkward benches where you need a partner to lift the bar for you :-/ sadly nobody in the gym lol so light weights for this)

60kg - 15

65kg - 12

70kg - 12

75kg - 12

Meal five

Chicken breast, eggs an turkey sausages

Happy with diet and training today how it should be


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

15/04/15

Meal one

Chicken sausages, turkey bacon and eggs

Meal two

Wholemeal pasta, chicken breast, turkey bacon

Gym - shoulders

Front shoulder press

(Warm up)

50kg - 15

50kg - 15

60kg - 15

70kg - 12

80kg - 12

90kg - 12

Single arm lateral raise

10kg - 15 reps each

10kg - 15 reps each

12.5kg - 15 reps each

12.5kg - 15 reps each

15kg - 15 reps each

15kg - 15 reps each

Reverse fly's

12.5kg - 15

15kg - 15

17.5kg - 12

20kg - 12

Face pulls

15 reps

15 reps

14 reps

12 reps

Rear shoulder press

50kg - 15

60kg - 12

70kg - 10

80kg - 10

Lateral raise machine

15 reps

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Reverse pec dec

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Shrugs

100kg - 12

120kg - 15

140kg - 14

160kg - 15

Meal three

Chicken breast and green beans

*20 min cardio*

Meal four

Joint of beef ribs and sweet potato


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

16/04/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Ground beef, chicken sausages, couscous and green beans

Meal three

Chicken, rice and peas and steamed veg

Gym - legs

Squats

50kg - 15

60kg - 15

90kg - 12

110kg - 12

130kg - 11 {bit disappointed! Felt I could of done more, but my spine felt like it was about to go pop any minute and that's with wearing a belt too :-/}

Seated hamstring curls

(Squeezing and holding the reps, so going abit lighter then usual)

70lb - 15

80lb - 12

90lb - 12

100lb - 12 {fcuk me that shiznit was painful}

Incline leg press

400lb - 15

*takes shoes off coz apparently it's harder*

500lb - 12 {how strange actually felt it more lol}

600lb - 12

688lb - 11

Leg extensions

12 reps

12 reps

13 reps

13 reps

Incline calf raise

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Meal four

Chicken breast and broccoli

Wanted to do some cardio tonight after gym but my daughters at that stage where she refuses to go to bed, so been mental the last hour and abit but finally managed to eat and stick some test and npp in my bum, gonna hit cardio twice tomorrow now to make up for it 

FAO: @Adz , @ajguy1243

Got back, triceps and biceps left to train this week, not in work till 7pm on Sunday (if I turn in  ) so if you wanna come down and train with my midget self, feel free


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ryda said:


> 16/04/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


What are kids like hey


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This Sunday no good for me mate, Cheshire oaks with the wife.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> This Sunday no good for me mate, Cheshire oaks with the wife.


Went there last year lol couldn't find much what could fit me

Overrated place lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 16/04/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


I wont be able to make it this Sunday im afraid mate. Maybe the following one but see if you and Ad are free!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> I wont be able to make it this Sunday im afraid mate. Maybe the following one but see if you and Ad are free!


Dunno about next Sunday coz it's the monthly Japanese car show what I like to attend in Chorley lol, any other day? Should be fine the Sunday after I think


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Dunno about next Sunday coz it's the monthly Japanese car show what I like to attend in Chorley lol, any other day? Should be fine the Sunday after I think


I can do the Saturday as well mate. Whats that car show like? Sounds good...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> I can do the Saturday as well mate. Whats that car show like? Sounds good...


Ok just that Saturday mornings are abit busy in there that's all lol but we should manage, let me know what you wanna train and I'll leave it free till then

Just a load of boy racers old and young who meet up at Botany Bay and show their cars off lol nowt special really


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Went there last year lol couldn't find much what could fit me
> 
> Overrated place lol


Yea but I bet you have that problem everywhere haha

Mrs wants some sunglasses and I will probably get some joggers


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Ok just that Saturday mornings are abit busy in there that's all lol but we should manage, let me know what you wanna train and I'll leave it free till then
> 
> Just a load of boy racers old and young who meet up at Botany Bay and show their cars off lol nowt special really


Ah one of my mates goes to that, only 5 mins from me there


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea but I bet you have that problem everywhere haha
> 
> Mrs wants some sunglasses and I will probably get some joggers


Yeh even worse now since I started this cycle lol need xxxl t-shirts now


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Ah one of my mates goes to that, only 5 mins from me there


Yeh thought it was up your way, decent day out, the mrs n the daughter just go inside for a wonder while I stay outside and chat about cars lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

17/04/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Mackerel and couscous

*20 min cardio*

Meal three

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Meal four

Venison burger with eggs

Gym - back

Pull ups

10 reps

10 reps

8 reps

Lat pull downs

12 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single arm seated cable row

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

10 reps each

Machine rows (narrow grip)

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

Iso lat pull downs

80kg - 15

100kg - 15

120kg - 14

140kg - 11

Seated cable rows

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

11 reps

10 reps

Bent over barbell rows

60kg - 12

65kg - 12

70kg - 12

75kg - 12

*10 mins till gym shuts so abit of extra calf work*

Incline Calf raises

20 reps

15 reps

16 reps

13 reps

15 reps

*20 min cardio*

Meal five

Beef stir fry and green beans


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> 17/04/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Good session mate. Never tried single arm seated row,gonna do them next week now. Do single arm pulldowns sometimes though.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Good session mate. Never tried single arm seated row,gonna do them next week now. Do single arm pulldowns sometimes though.


There similar to dumbbell rows but I find them more effective,

Never tried the single arm pull downs tho, might throw them in next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> There similar to dumbbell rows but I find them more effective,
> 
> Never tried the single arm pull downs tho, might throw them in next week


They sound good. We're swapping then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> There similar to dumbbell rows but I find them more effective,
> 
> Never tried the single arm pull downs tho, might throw them in next week


Love single arm rows 

How's tricks big Man? All good I guess


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Love single arm rows
> 
> How's tricks big Man? All good I guess


Yep diet has got more consistent over the last few weeks so looking a lot leaner again 








took a few days ago,

Still bulking tho but trying to do it clean lol as much as I was bashing tren a few months back, I can honestly say I can't wait to get back on it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yep diet has got more consistent over the last few weeks so looking a lot leaner again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very well mate!!

Haha, Tren lures everyone back in


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looking very well mate!!
> 
> Haha, Tren lures everyone back in


Lol serious

One week I think I look great then one week not so great where with tren I was seeing improvements weekly am starting to miss that lean ripped look now haha but then again I kinda like that I have an excuse to be inconsistent with diet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol serious
> 
> One week I think I look great then one week not so great where with tren I was seeing improvements weekly am starting to miss that lean ripped look now haha but then again I kinda like that I have an excuse to be inconsistent with diet


Lol

Tren can let you be more inconsistent


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Tren can let you be more inconsistent


Lol I know I really miss it!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

18/04/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - triceps

Dips

15 reps

15 reps

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Single arm tricep pull downs pt.1

15 reps each

15 reps each

*drop set*

(Right)

15

12

13

(Left)

15

13

13

Tricep push downs (v-bar) pt.1

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Overhead tricep extensions

(Alternating between heavy n light weights)

20 reps

13 reps

12 reps

18 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Single arm tricep pull downs pt.2

15 reps each

16 reps each

12 reps each

14 reps each

Tricep pushdowns (straight bar) pt.2

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

*couldn't resist another few sets of calfs  *

Incline calf raise

20 reps

20 reps

18 reps

16 reps

16 reps

18 reps

15 reps

Calf raises on the incline leg press

300lb - 20

300lb - 20

388lb - 16

388lb - 15

Meal two

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Meal three

Venison burger

Meal four

*cheat* squid in black pepper sauce


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

19/04/15

Meal one

Oats & blue berries

Gym - biceps

Machine preacher curl

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Bicep barbell curls with ez bar

20kg - 15

25kg - 15

30kg - 13

35kg - 13

Hammer rope curls

16 reps

16 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Single arm preacher curl machine (drop set)

*right*

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*left*

15 reps

14 reps

14 reps

14 reps

Dumbbell hammer curls

35lb - 15 each

35lb - 15 each

40lb - 12 each

40lb - 12 each

Good session considering biceps got skipped last week 

Meal two

Chicken breast, rice, broccoli and eggs

*working through the night so back to bed for abit*

Meal three

Chicken breast and oats

Meal four

Steak, sweet potato and broccoli

Meal five

Beef, green beans, sweet potato and brown rice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheat..... Squid


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Squid ain't bad but it's not something I would choose!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cheat..... Squid


Yep absolutely love the stuff lol always have it on my holidays, it's just not the same when you have it here for obvious reasons lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Squid ain't bad but it's not something I would choose!


Haha decided I've not had it for a while so kinda fancied it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

22/04/15

Last night shift of the week tonight  had 2 days off gym, found the motivation to get up and go this morning after so little sleep and I had a top workout

Meal one

Oats

Gym - chest

Flat bench press

(Warm up)

50kg - 12

50kg - 15

60kg - 12

70kg - 12

80kg - 12

90kg - 12

100kg - 12

Incline dumbbell press

32.5kg - 12

40kg - 11

42.5 - 11

47.5kg - 11

Decline bench

50kg - 15

60kg - 15

70kg - 13

80kg - 15

100kg - 12

Pec dec

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal two

Eggs and turkey breast

*sleeping*

Meal three

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Meal four

Steak, broccoli and sweet potato

Meal five

Beef, brown rice and green beans


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

23/04/15

Meal one

Oats with dried fruit and blue berries

*20 min cardio*

Meal two

Ground beef omelette and sweet potato

Meal three

Chicken breast and wholemeal pasta

Gym - legs

Squats

(Warm up)

60kg - 14

60kg - 10

85kg - 10

105kg - 10

125kg - 6 

*lower back pains were just too much today! Actually wounded*

Leg extension

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Incline leg press

*takes shoes off again*

400lb - 15

500lb - 13

600lb - 11

688lb - 12 (thanks to the random kid who gave me a little spot n encouragement for the last few reps)

Seated hamstring curls

(Same as last week, lighter weight to squeeze and hold the reps)

70lb - 15

80lb - 12

90lb - 12

100lb - 12

Vertical leg press

350lb - 12

400lb - 12

450lb - 12

Standing hamstring curls

15 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Not enough time for calf raises so they'll get done tomorrow

Meal four

Tuna, sweet potato and green beans

Had to cut the calories today lol skint until pay day tomorrow, good job I had a few bits lying in the cupboards


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Oats and blue berries

Gym - back

Pull ups

10 reps

10 reps

8 reps

Iso lat pull down

80kg - 13

100kg - 12

120kg - 10

140kg - 10

Lat pull downs

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Barbell rows

60kg - 12

65kg - 12

70kg - 12

75kg - 12

Single arm seated cable rows

15 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Cable row machine

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Seated cable row

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Incline calf raise

80kg - 20

120kg - 21

160kg - 20

Meal two

Chicken breast and whole meal pasta

Meal three

Beef burger

Meal four

Chicken, egg and avocado wraps


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

25/04/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - arms

Dips

15 reps

15 reps

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Tricep push downs

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single arm tricep pull down

15 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

15 reps each

Over head tricep extensions

24 reps

20 reps

23 reps

23 reps

More tricep push downs

20 reps

20 reps

18 reps

21 reps

Bicep curls with ez bar

20kg - 15

25kg - 15

30kg - 15

35kg - 15

Preacher curl machine

15 reps

12 reps

13 reps

10 reps

Meal three

Chicken breast and green beans

Shoulders today so gonna do a little more bicep work too

Went out for the night with the night with the mrs, went to a charity night for my work mate who died the other month, then went to watch fast 7 which was pretty amazing I might add, followed by a trip to the curry mile for the nicest tasting chicken kebab ever along with a small pot of ben & jerrys cookie dough ice cream

Lil ones at my mums so makin the most of it doing so doing a rear sess with the mrs, love training with her these days now she has a better attitude towards training and is started to look the part


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

26/04/15

Meal one

Oats, banana and blue berries

Gym - shoulders

Barbell shoulder press

(Warm up)

30kg - 15x2

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

65kg - 10

70kg - 9

Single arm lateral raises

20lb - 15 reps each

24lb - 15 reps each

28lb - 15 reps each

32lb - 12 reps each

Facepulls

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Reverse flys

24lb - 15

28lb - 15

32lb - 12

36lb - 12

Reverse pec dec

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Barbell shrugs

140kg - 10

140kg - 8

120kg - 10

120kg - 12

Meal two

Chicken breast, sweet potato and green beans

Meal three

Beef mince, eggs and broccoli

Meal four

Eggs and oats

Meal five

Chicken and cous cous

Little progress pic


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking good mate, leaner :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Diet is working great

Good job


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good mate, leaner :thumb:


Yeh glad I've managed to stay lean considering diet has been inconsistent lol plus moved from xxl t-shirts to xxxl ones during this cycle



Frandeman said:


> Diet is working great
> 
> Good job


Yeh tbh I'm abit surprised myself lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ryda said:


> 26/04/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


How much do you weigh now big man


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

babyarm said:


> How much do you weigh now big man


Lol not a clue don't weigh myself often

Al do it at the gym tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good big man


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol not a clue don't weigh myself often
> 
> Al do it at the gym tomorrow


I want to know what you weigh as well mate... got to be like 18st + aint you?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> I want to know what you weigh as well mate... got to be like 18st + aint you?


Yeh deffo around 18st plus don't think I've been below that since I started doing gear last year lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Back in the gym today after 3 days off, was gonna go in last night but work just drained me all week, I was ****ed by the time I got home, left work an hour early today and got an alright session in

30/04/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Low fat yoghurt and a banana

Meal three

Chicken thighs, brown rice and green beans with some olives

Meal four

Steak, sweet potato and green beans

Gym - chest

Flat barbell press

Warm up

40kg - 15

40kg - 15

50kg - 15

60kg - 12

80kg - 11

90kg - 10

100kg - 11

110kg - 8

Incline dumbbell press

75lb - 12

85lb - 10

95lb - 10

105lb - 9 :-/

Pec dec

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Decline barbell press

50kg - 12

70kg - 12

90kg - 15

110kg - 10

Meal five

Chicken omelette


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

01/05/15

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Beef burgers

Meal three

Tuna and sweet potato

Gym - back

Pull ups

8 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Lat pull downs

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Single arm seated cable row

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Single arm iso lat pull downs

40kg - 15 each

50kg - 12 each

60kg - 13 each

70kg - 12 each

Bent over barbell rows

60kg - 12

80kg - 13

100kg - 12

105kg - 12

Seated cable rows

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

13 reps

Single arm lat pull down

12 reps each

12 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

(Thought I'd give these a try, somebody mentioned to try them the other week, think it was @FelonE, they felt good anyway)

Meal four

Braising steak and chicken breast

Meal five

Chicken breast and egg whites


----------



## Hoskins12 (Apr 26, 2015)

what a tank


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> 01/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Yeah it was. I did single arm rows like you said too,they were good,could feel the stretch.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it was. I did single arm rows like you said too,they were good,could feel the stretch.


I hate back day lol by far the hardest session for me, nothing is light! Everything too damn heavy! Proper gruelling lol but always feel great when it's done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> I hate back day lol by far the hardest session for me, nothing is light! Everything too damn heavy! Proper gruelling lol but always feel great when it's done


I used to hate back and legs but love em both now,fvcks me up lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I used to hate back and legs but love em both now,fvcks me up lol


Lol never really minded legs, am pretty strong in that department even tho they look like noodles haha usually do my leg sessions in about 45 mins too as most the guys I chat to in the gym don't train em (chest & bicep crew) so I've always got the leg section to myself


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

02/05/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - triceps

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Tricep cable push downs

15 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

Tricep rope pull downs

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Single arm tricep pull downs

15 reps each

15 reps each

15 reps each

15 reps each

Over head tricep extensions

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Tricep push downs (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Single arm tricep pull downs (drop set)

*Right arm*

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*Left arm*

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal two

Steak mince, sweet potato and green beans

Meal three

Chicken breast, cous cous and broccoli

Meal four

Tuna salad

Meal five

*cheat*

Chicken and lamb tikka kebab


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

03/05/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - legs

Leg extension

15 reps

20 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Vertical leg press

350lb - 12

400lb - 12

450lb - 13

500lb - 12

550lb - 12

Seated hamstring curl

70lb - 12

90lb - 12

110lb - 12

130lb - 12

150lb - 10 (personal best too  )

Single leg raises

12 reps each

12 reps each

12 reps each

Incline calf raise

20 reps

15 reps

20 reps

20 reps

18 reps

16 reps

Very good session today hard heavy and intense, left out squats coz of my lower back pain, just didn't see the point if I can't squat heavy due to the pain, hope it's better for next weeks sesh with @Adz and @ajguy1243 if it's still on 

Meal two

Chicken breast, cous cous and broccoli

Meal three

Steak and sweet potato

Meal four

Tuna and broccoli

Meal five

Beef burgers


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still on for me bro


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

04/05/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - shoulders

Barbell shoulder press

(Warm up)

30kg - 15

30kg - 20

45kg - 15

55kg - 12

65kg - 12

75kg - 11

Single arm lat raises

20lb - 15 reps each

28lb - 15 reps each

36lb - 15 reps each

40lb - 15 reps each

32lb - 15 reps each

Facepulls

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Reverse flys

28lb - 15

28lb - 15

32lb - 12

32lb - 12

Dumbbell shrugs

90lb - 15

90lb - 12

100lb - 15

100lb - 12

Meal two

Tuna, sweet potato and broccoli

Meal three

Chicken legs and broccoli *found these in my bag of frozen chicken breasts I get from the butchers lol didn't realise until they were defrosted, ah wel #gainz*

Meal four

Chicken, egg and avocado wraps

Looks like I've not ate much today lol, I have tho  wanted to squeeze a tin of tuna in before bed but I'm to full, I've had pretty big portioned meals today, first time in days I've had less then 5 meals ah well al fix that tomorrow and have 6!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

05/05/15

*30 min cardio*

Meal one

Oats

Gym - biceps/forearms

Bicep curls with ez bar

20kg - 20

20kg - 20

25kg - 15

25kg - 15

30kg - 12

30kg - 12

35kg - 12

35kg - 15

Rope cable hammer curls

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Reverse cable bicep curls

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Preacher curl machine

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

17 reps

Dumbbell hammer curls

40lb - 12 reps each

40lb - 12 reps each

45lb - 12 reps each

45lb - 12 reps each

Reversed bicep curls with ez bar (close grip)

20kg - 15

25kg - 15

30kg - 12

Meal two

Chicken breast and eggs

*sleep*

Meal three

Chicken thighs, cous cous and broccoli

Meal four

Steak, eggs and green beans

Meal five

Chicken thighs, cous cous and green beans

Back in work tonight so here's a run down of the day so far and what I'll be eating later at work


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Adz @ryda still On for me bud as long as my ribs better :thumb:

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just give me a time and a postcode and I will be there


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Just give me a time and a postcode and I will be there


I'll arrange a time with @A1243R

I'm thinking early tho like 10s? Plenty of time no rushing, gym shuts at 1 on weekends and Sundays usually very quiet


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Almost forgot

Took this after shoulders on Monday

Current weight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> I'll arrange a time with @A1243R
> 
> I'm thinking early tho like 10s? Plenty of time no rushing, gym shuts at 1 on weekends and Sundays usually very quiet


Yea earlier the better really for me


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea earlier the better really for me


 @ryda 10 sounds fine to me :thumb: Still struggling with Rib but will hopefully be better by Sunday :thumbup1:

PS - You fat bastard at 19st :lol: Looking good mate, hell of a weight that.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea earlier the better really for me


Kool you know it makes sense 



A1243R said:


> @ryda 10 sounds fine to me :thumb: Still struggling with Rib but will hopefully be better by Sunday :thumbup1:
> 
> PS - You fat bastard at 19st :lol: Looking good mate, hell of a weight that.


Haha if my lower back can hack squats past 80kg am sure your ribs will be fine

Lool yeh must of been Saturdays cheat meal either that or upping the dose of oxys (which I only done on Friday come to think so yeh must be the food lol)


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

@A1243R & @Adz

We still training legs?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> @A1243R & @Adz
> 
> We still training legs?


Yea that works for me


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> @A1243R & @Adz
> 
> We still training legs?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea that works for me





A1243R said:


> Sounds good to me.


Nice one lads


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

08/05/15

Meal one

Egg whites and steak mince

Gym - chest

Barbell flat press

50kg - 15

50kg - 15

70kg - 15

90kg - 13

110kg - 12

115kg - 12

Pec dec

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Incline dumbbell press

65lb - 13

75lb - 12

80lb - 12

90lb - 12

Decline barbell press

50kg - 15

70kg - 15

90kg - 12

95kg - 12

Meal two

Chicken breast, cous cous and green beans

*sleep*

Meal three

Beef stir fry with no carb noodles

Meal four

Chicken thighs, brown rice and green beans

Meal five

Steak, sweet potato and green beans

Meal six

Cottage cheese

Back in the gym today after two days off, also last night shift of the week at work  the last few days have been good diet wise, consistent and clean hitting 5-6 meals daily, also back on the cardio doing 30mins a day apart from today (just didn't have the time) also brought my bodypower ticket so anyone going on the Friday I might see you there

















This is why I hate chest pump post workout lol bigger then jordans


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

09/05/15

Meal one

Oats

Gym - triceps

15 reps

15 reps

20kg - 12

20kg - 12

Tricep pull downs

20 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single arm tricep cable pull down

20 reps each

15 reps each

15 reps each

12 reps each

Overhead tricep extensions

15 reps

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Tricep rope cable pull down

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Single arm tricep cable pull down (drop set)

Right arm

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Left arm

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Tricep cable push downs (drop set)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Tricep rope pull downs (drop set)

15 reps

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Meal two

Steak and green beans

Meal three

Tuna and broccoli

*30 min cardio*

Meal four

*cheat*

Pizza

Went for less meals/cals today ahead of the cheat meal tonight lol pizza is just too damn filling, looking forward to my second uk-m link up sesh, this time with @Adz


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 09/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


**** i cant make it, sory gents! Need to arrange for another one soon :thumb: @Adz


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 09/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


**** i cant make it, sory gents! Need to arrange for another one soon :thumb: @Adz


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 09/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


**** i cant make it, sory gents! Need to arrange for another one soon :thumb: @Adz


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> 09/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


**** i cant make it, sory gents! Need to arrange for another one soon :thumb: @Adz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> 08/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


That message under the mirror 

Looking big mate.... Like a unit or an animal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for this mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> That message under the mirror
> 
> Looking big mate.... Like a unit or an animal


Haha honestly has fcuk all to do with me lol

Yeh unit!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

10/05/15

Meal one

Eggs and chicken thighs

Gym - legs

Leg extensions

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

Incline leg pres

400lb - 15

500lb - 15

600lb - 12

688lb - 12

Seated hamstring curls

80lb - 13

100lb - 12

120lb - 12

140lb - 10

Vertical leg press

250lb - 15

300lb - 14

350lb - 15

450lb - 12

Incline calf raise

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Meal two

Tuna and sweet potato

Meal three

Chicken breast and broccoli

Meal four

Beef burgers (no buns just plain burgers lol)

Meal five

Cod fillets and green beans

If some of you didn't know I trained with @Adz today, it was a good workout and I hope there's another one soon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It was good, normally I hate training with other people but we had a laugh


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> It was good, normally I hate training with other people but we had a laugh


Haha same but depends tho how much effort there prepared to put in, this is what I was saying about my mrs a few weeks back, used to hate it lol but now I really don't mind as her mentality towards training has completely changed


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

11/05/15

*30 min cardio*

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Chicken breast, couscous and green beans

Meal three

Beef burgers and broccoli

Meal four

Tuna and oats

Gym - shoulders

Shoulder press machine

(Warm up)

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 20 reps

65kg - 15

85kg - 13

105kg - 12

125kg - 12

145kg - 11

Single arm lateral raises

20lb - 15 reps each

25lb - 12 reps each

30lb - 13 reps each

35lb - 12 reps each

20lb - 25 reps each

Facepulls

20 reps

15 reps

18 reps

15 reps

Reverse flys

35lb - 15 reps

35lb - 15 reps

40lb - 12 reps

40lb - 10 reps

Shrugs

80kg - 15

110kg - 12

115kg - 12

Meal five

Steak, green beans and eggs

Legs are sore for the first time in months today after yesterday's session, maybe I trained harder to impress @Adz 

Ended up shoving about 3 meals down plus a subway in about 3-4 hrs because I was out longer then expected with the mrs and missed a meal so when I got home I had to have the one I missed while I was out plus have the one I was due to have then about an hour later lol went to the gym feeling abit full but not too bloated


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

12/05/15

*30 min cardio*

Meal one

Oats

Gym - back

Pull ups

8 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Lat pull down

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Seated cable row

15 reps

14 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Bent over barbell rows

60kg - 15

65kg - 15

80kg - 12

85kg - 12

Iso-lat pull downs (single arm)

40kg - 15 each

50kg - 12 each

60kg - 12 each

70kg - 12 each

Single arm seated cable row

12 reps each

12 reps each

11 reps each

12 reps each

Meal two

Chicken breast, olives and green beans

Meal three

Oats

Meal four

Prawns and rice

Meal five

Steak mince and sweet potato

Gym went well today, I miss having a spotter lol my back has been nice and achey since I got home,

Got a few pics

Trying a lat spread lol, lighting was **** so yeh I filtered it


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking good Ryda, workouts sound solid!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

marcusmaximus said:


> Looking good Ryda, workouts sound solid!!


Thanks

But Them pics are **** lol hardly any carbs for about 3 days, I was flat as ****! But the mrs insisted on taking a few pics!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@ryda - still on for Sunday bud? Legs still? The Pip in my left quad at the moment is unbearable but I'm sure I'll be fine by then :lol: these Virgin muscles are killing me  :lol:

We saying 10am ish?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

14/05/15

Meal one

Oats, dried fruits and banana

Meal two

Low fat yoghurt and a banana

Meal three

Chicken thighs, rice and green beans

Meal four

Steak, sweet potato, green beans and a banana

Gym - biceps/forearms

Preacher curl machine

20 reps

20 reps

20 reps

15 reps

16 reps

15 reps

Hammer rope curls

15 reps

15 reps

20 reps

25 reps

20 reps

20 reps

Bicep curls with ez bar

20kg - 20

25kg - 15

30kg - 15

35kg - 15

Reverse cable bicep curls

20 reps

20 reps

16 reps

17 reps

15 reps

18 reps

Single arm preacher curl machine

30 reps each

25 reps each

20 reps each

Reverse bicep curls with ez bar

20kg - 15

25kg - 15

30kg - 15

Bicep curls with dumbbells

35lb - 12 reps each

30lb - 12 reps each

25lb - 15 reps each

20lb - 20 reps each

Meal five

Chicken breast, omelette, and sweet potato

Bodypower tomorrow  gonna try and get an early workout at like 6am lol and gonna do my best to stick to my diet all day


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> @ryda - still on for Sunday bud? Legs still? The Pip in my left quad at the moment is unbearable but I'm sure I'll be fine by then :lol: these Virgin muscles are killing me  :lol:
> 
> We saying 10am ish?


Yeh of course, we can train anything, up to you, I usually find leg workouts do pip a world of good tho


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh of course, we can train anything, up to you, I usually find leg workouts do pip a world of good tho


Ok bud legs it is... Missed them

Last week so can't wait 

Only bad thing about the pip is I don't seem to be able to stretch it lol!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Ok bud legs it is... Missed them
> 
> Last week so can't wait
> 
> Only bad thing about the pip is I don't seem to be able to stretch it lol!


Gdgd have a hot bath, always use orange pins for quad jabs, lol it will stretch but it will be a painful one!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Where u guys off to train? Enjoy BP @ryda

@A1243R good luck on the recovery lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Where u guys off to train? Enjoy BP @ryda
> 
> @A1243R good luck on the recovery lol


Were going to Rydas gym in warrington mate, do you fancy it? Cant remember the name of it now... He will confirm @ryda


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Were going to Rydas gym in warrington mate, do you fancy it? Cant remember the name of it now... He will confirm @ryda


Yeah defo down time. Next week if anyones up for it ?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah defo down time. Next week if anyones up for it ?


Were going this sunday, is that good for you? If not well arrange something for a few weeks? @Adz could join us then as well!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Were going this sunday, is that good for you? If not well arrange something for a few weeks? @Adz could join us then as well!


Cant do this weekend mate but would love to come along. Keep me in on dates and Ill be there


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Cant do this weekend mate but would love to come along. Keep me in on dates and Ill be there


Sounds good bud, will keep you in the loop!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Any time lads


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

15/05/15

Meal one

Oats, dried fruit and banana

Gym - chest

Barbell Bench press

(Warm up)

40kg - 30

40kg - 20

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

120kg - 9

Incline dumbbell press

35kg - 12

40kg - 10

42.5kg - 12

47.5kg - 12

52.5kg - 11

Pec dec

20 reps

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

12 reps

Decline bench

60kg - 15

80kg - 12

100kg - 12

110kg - 10

Meal two

Chicken thighs, rice and green beans

Meal three

Steak, sweet potato and green beans

Meal four

Ostrich burger

Meal five

Chicken thighs, sweet potato and green beans

Meal six

*cheat*

Fish, chips, mushy pease and curry

Went body power today, was decent, didn't see a few people who I'd like to see such as ct fletcher, hulk hogan they were nowhere to be seen, I did get a glimpse of flag nor fail, think I prefer the Sundays tho

Didn't recognise anyone off here apart from @Pscarb and @Kristina who is looking ****ing amazing I might add, she's gonna be a big name on the uk fitness scene in the near future ****in goddess!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What were the queues like to meet people?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> 15/05/15
> 
> Meal one
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! :clap: hope you had a good one, are you there again today?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> What were the queues like to meet people?


Absolutely hammered mate! Thought it would of been abit quiet with it being Friday, it was quieter but not queue wise lol, still met a few guys without waiting to long lol met shawn rhoden again, cedric mcmillan, stopped rich gaspari and branch warren getting escorted by security so they could sign my birds autistic cousins belt, met Ricardo Corrie in the food area and had a nice chat with him, got a few free samples of Kevin Levrone, all in all was a good day

Got Shawn Rhoden to sign a pic of him to the gym lol Walters gonna love that










Free **** and purchases (minus my Tupperware  )


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Absolutely hammered mate! Thought it would of been abit quiet with it being Friday, it was quieter but not queue wise lol, still met a few guys without waiting to long lol met shawn rhoden again, cedric mcmillan, stopped rich gaspari and branch warren getting escorted by security so they could sign my birds autistic cousins belt, met Ricardo Corrie in the food area and had a nice chat with him, got a few free samples of Kevin Levrone, all in all was a good day
> 
> Got Shawn Rhoden to sign a pic of him to the gym lol Walters gonna love that
> 
> ...


That's a good pile there mate!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Thank you so much!! :clap: hope you had a good one, are you there again today?


Yeh was good you jogged right passed me when you was going to the loo haha my mrs fell in love with you, she said you and sophie arvebrink were the best ladies there!! But yeh was top, nah not there today we could only get a baby sitter for the Friday, we usually go on Sunday, am tempted to go tomorrow but depends on the bank balance lol it's an expensive day out


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@ryda - what's gym called for tomorrow mate? Is 10:15 okay?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> That's a good pile there mate!


Decent lol 2012 I didn't even spend a penny, 2 bags full of free **** haha

Last years pile


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> @ryda - what's gym called for tomorrow mate? Is 10:15 okay?


O'malleys

yeh that's fine mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> O'malleys
> 
> yeh that's fine mate


Evans house? Norman street? I'm assuming I can just pay on the door mate?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Evans house? Norman street? I'm assuming I can just pay on the door mate?


Yep that's right


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Meal one

Oats

Meal two

Egg whites and beef burgers

Gym - shoulders

Barbell shoulder press

(Warm up)

30kg - 20

30kg - 15

40kg - 15

60kg - 12

70kg - 12

Side lat raises

30lb - 12

30lb - 14

35lb - 12

35lb - 10

Reverse dumbbell flys

35lb - 15

35lb - 13

40lb - 12

40lb - 10

Facepulls

15 reps

15 reps

13 reps

13 reps

Cable front delt cross overs

13 reps

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Shrugs

80kg - 15

120kg - 12

160kg - 12

200kg - 5 (grip went)

200kg - 7 (used straps )

Trained with one of the gym og's today he's 55 years old fat, looks a state but ****in hell can he train! Best shoulder session I've had in ages, what a difference a partner makes! Specially one that can keep up with you, he done everything I mentioned in the workout not as many reps as me but he was pushing the same weight, and he shown me a few different workouts and techniques what a session!

Meal three

Steak mince, green beans and sweet potato

Meal four

Chicken salad

Meal five

Tuna and sweet potato

Meal six

Cod fillets, rice and green beans


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What's happened to the Journal mate? Have you been busy with work? How's your training been this week?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> What's happened to the Journal mate? Have you been busy with work? How's your training been this week?


Been meaning all week to write an update to basically say I've ended it as I've finished cycle etc and what my next stage will be, which in think I told you in the gym would be, which is basically to shred and try and stay around the same weight, upping my cardio to an hour, adjusting my diet slightly, less carbs, no beef, less cheats and when I do cheat they won't be overboard like 2 14 inch pizzas haha also more fish like tuna, prawns, cod, salmon etc

Pretty much been doing this a week and so far so good,

I MIGHT do another journal when I jump on my next cycle which will be test, mast and tren enth around August/September maybe gonna be hard resist temptation till then haha but it's best I stay off till then to be honest I don't even think I've got anymore sites on my body to pin lmao, and if am feeling confident and happy with myself, I might just step on stage in November maybe!!

So yeh there you go that's it from me for now!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Been meaning all week to write an update to basically say I've ended it as I've finished cycle etc and what my next stage will be, which in think I told you in the gym would be, which is basically to shred and try and stay around the same weight, upping my cardio to an hour, adjusting my diet slightly, less carbs, no beef, less cheats and when I do cheat they won't be overboard like 2 14 inch pizzas haha also more fish like tuna, prawns, cod, salmon etc
> 
> Pretty much been doing this a week and so far so good,
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate!!! Ill text you about a session soon you best :thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate!!! Ill text you about a session soon you best :thumb:


Yeh mate, don't be a stranger


----------

